# Shadow in the Sky, Chapt 1 of TRM's Second Darkness [IC]



## The Rolling Man (Jan 17, 2009)

*Early morning, 14th day of Arodus, AR 4708* (OOC : Arodus is more or less equivalent to our August)

As the morning sun rises above the mountains surrounding Riddleport, its inhabitants start to go about on their business. A few Gendarmes patrol the streets, merchants set up stalls, the day crew relieves the night crew at the Gas Forges, fishermen have already left their wharfs and most of the quickwives are still sleeping. The last few days have been rainy, transforming most of the city streets into a muddy quagmire. Today is different however. The only things you can see in the sky are the sun, the ever present sea gulls and the Blot, a dark and thick cloud which is still hovering over the city, the same way it has been for about a month. Some of you see this shiny sun as a sign of good luck for the evening to come. Desna's blessing could indeed be needed tonight as today is the day the Gold Goblin presents the _Cheat the Devil and take his Gold_ gambling tournament.

[SBlock=Chan Ti]You've arrived in Riddleport a few weeks ago, found yourself a place to live and started gathering some information about this new city you're in. You've heard all sort of rumors about different criminal groups, the Blot, the upcoming gambling tournament and the plague that devastated Korvosa a few months ago. You haven't hear anything from members of our order yet but you know they will find you went they need to. The Di-Chan always know. Lately, you haven't heard much new information. Maybe the falling rains slowed down the rumor mill or maybe you just need to change the area in which you operate. Your thoughts drift to the Gold Goblin and the tournament taking place there. Such an establishment would be a good place to gather information from the various travelers that come to the city. Maybe you can convince the owner of the gambling hall to hire you as a guard or something else.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Kronk]Squirrels, there's just too many squirrels in Lubbertown, always sneaking up on you. They like all the trees and gardens, you figure. Lubbertown, a poor shanty town of tents and shacks north of Riddleport proper, is usually where people end up when they first arrive in the city by way of land. You, on the other hand, ended up here after you got kicked out of your former lodging by your landlord's capps. You figured you must have forgotten to pay the rent or got into a dispute with them, you can't quite remember. Here, you've made yourself a comfortable little kip under a sturdy lean-to and, after breaking a few noses, people usually leave you alone. It would be fine if it weren't of all the rain and the squirrels. Maybe you should go to that place you keep hearing about : the Gold Goblin. So many people are talking about it, maybe they'll need someone to keep out the undesirables such popularity is sure to bring. One thing's for sure : you can't stand those thrice-cursed rodents anymore. Just this morning, you wake up and one of the little bugger is but 3 feet away, staring at you with its dark eyes. But before you can find something to throw at it, a large shadow of a man scares it away. Looking up, you see that the man is in fact an half-orc who wears leather and animal bones. But most importantly, his face is pretty familiar, which is unusual for you. He looks at you with a mix of recognition and surprise. The name Rorger comes to your mind … or was it Rorgar ?[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Rorgar]The druid elders of the ancient and primal order of the Clawed Watchers have tasked you with finding out information about what's causing this ominous blot hovering over Riddleport. They have warned you that their divinations have only revealed vague portents and, thus, such information might not be evident at first. Be patient, establish yourself and observe was their instructions. As much as you hate returning to the wretched city, you know you're probably the best suited for such a mission. They have also sent with you a weird man that has recently come to the grove and earned the trust of the druids. If what he says is true, he's a traveler from another world, where he was an accomplished wizard and a fighter of demons. You don't quite know what to make of your new companion. While he seems strong and tough, his customs are alien, he speaks of unknown places and carries no weapon. After a miserable week of travel under pouring rain, you've finally arrived at the outskirts of Riddleport late last night. You've camped out the night in Lubbertown, a poor shanty town of tents and shacks north of Riddleport proper, and you plan to head into the city to begin your search today. After just a few strides toward your goal, you notice a dwarf resting under a simple lean-to.  Somehow he seems familiar to you. As you approach his humble habitation, you recognize him. He has changed much over the years and he wears a weird collar of dead squirrels around his neck but there can be no doubt, it's a Kronk. He was one of the Gas Forges guard and he amazingly took pity on some of you orphans on the streets. He gave you errands to run in exchange for some of his food. You had heard he was involved in some accident and left town long ago. Apparently, he came back. He watches you with a mix of confusion and recognition.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Tolly]You arrived with high hope in Riddleport about 2 weeks ago. The Cyphergate was even more impressive then you had imagined. You wonder what secret skills did the ancients had to make such ambitious and lasting structure. Other then this ancient construction, however, the look of Riddleport really pales when compared to the gothic architecture of your native Korvosa. You still have come to like the much more loose and lawless atmosphere of the pirate port. You had planned to visit the notorious Cypherlodge but the cyphermages ask for a hefty 20 gold coin per day for food, lodging and access to their library and this has proven too much for your small purse. You instead had to settle with a renting a modest room in one of the many tenements of the Leeward district. Your landlord, an old widow, offers you room and board for only 3 silver coins per week. This situation is less then ideal however as you have been awaken countless times in the middle of the night by sounds of brawls, disputes and drunken nonsense. Perhaps it's time to find some income source and live in better conditions.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Tosh]Unlike most others, the shining sun doesn't put you in a very good mood. Even with your trusty goggles, it makes everything shine way too brightly for your own taste. No matter, you can wait out the day in your hideout, an hulk of a small ship that is now rotting in the salt marshes. Once the sun comes down, there's going to be plenty of opportunities to acquire another kind of shiny things.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Voadam]Again, you were sent across the worlds and, again, you lost your magic. This time you ended up in the midst of a druidic circle. They call themselves the Clawed Watchers and endeavor to protect their world, apparently named Goralion, from outside influence. This seems to include both demons and angels. You were able to convince at least some of them that you aren't some sort of madmen or an outsider from the planes but rather a traveler from another world, similar to this one. You've stayed with them for a while, recuperating from your ordeal and getting a feel for this new world. You learned about their concern over some weird shadow, called the Blot by the locals, that is apparently hovering above a nearby city named Riddleport. Feeling that this could be the work of the forces of Chaos, you have convinced the druid elders to allow you to accompany their agent sent to investigate this Riddleport. The agent is named Rorgar, an half-orc who apparently lived in the city during his youth. After a miserable week of travel under pouring rain, you two have finally arrived at the outskirts of Riddleport late last night. You've camped out the night in a place Rorgar called Lubbertown, a poor shanty town of tents and shacks north of Riddleport proper, and you plan to head into the city to begin your search today. After just a few strides toward your goal, Rorgar notices a ugly looking dwarf resting under a simple lean-to by the side of the road. Silently, your half-orc companion approaches this dwarf and it seems to you that they know each other.[/Sblock]
OOC : This is just a chance to establish your character and take care of any business you want before the tournament. Tell me if I took too much liberties with your characters. Once you are all ready, I'll forward the action to the evening and thus the tournament.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 17, 2009)

Kronk's fingers tighten around the haft of his waraxe while his eyes narrow in concentration. He slides to his feet, back to the tree, obviously ready to strike, but not yet committed to violence. Something holds him back.

"I know you?" the dwarf growls. "You haven't been sent have you? I know they're watching me, and...." His voice trails off. "We have met. Roger, right?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2009)

"Kronk, is this you? I haven't seen you you... for a long time. Thanks your help in the old days. And it is Rorgar." Rorgar replies to the confused dwarf. He seems to be overly friendly, as being in sime kind of debt to the odd dwarf.
"Oh, this is a fellow traveller of mine named..." Rorgar is a bit hesitant to give his fellow traveller's name away so easily.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 17, 2009)

As he has done every morning for as far back as he can remember, Ti rises with the sun. An hour later after performing his morning practice routines, he gives some more thought about his plans for the Golden Goblin tournament. According to his information, the goblin will be taking on extra staff for the duration of the tournament and Ti has already decided that he has nothing to loose and much to gain in applying for a position. 

Even though it is unlikely that anything will be happening for several hours, Ti heads over there; after all Master Lee was always going on about early birds catching worms. Although the sun is out, it has not yet dried the streets and it takes all of Ti's skills to get to the Goblin without getting too muddy or even worse, splashed by a passing cart.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 19, 2009)

The small slate grey dragon waddled cautiously through the knee-deep brine. Rising up on either side, like the rotting bones of some long dead leviathan, were the sun-bleached ribs of what once had been a ship. Balancing along the ship's submerged keel, the odd little creature held a mechanical crossbow safely above its saurian head. Reaching what was once the hulk's aft, the small dragon paused to sling the weapon over its shoulder and to begin tugging on an old line tied to the ship's rudder. As it did so, a rusted chain rose out of the water; a line of empty hooks breaking the surface one by one below it. The little creature's maw broke apart in a many-toothed crocodile's smile at the sight of a juvenile swamp barracuda hanging from the chain's last hook. Whirling the chain around quickly in a wide arc, the small slate grey dragon smacked the fish repeatedly into the hulk's rudder; ensuring that is was indeed well dead before risking its claws on unhooking the deceptively vicious creature. After a few minutes of deft work the barracuda's head and guts were spread along the array of submerged hooks while its tastier bits were slung between the dragon's small stunted wings.

After crossing a shallow sandbar and skirting pools filled with concealed spikes, the odd little creature hopped up onto the largely intact prow of an ancient ship jutting out of the silt at an odd angle. Scampering up to the nearly vertical bowsprit the small slate grey dragon hopped down to land atop of the ancient vessel's wooden figurehead; that of a serenely smiling winged angel covered in peeling paint. Wrapping its tail around the angel's neck for added purchase, the creature slowly turned its saurian head to survey the nearby landscape. All around it stretched a labyrinthine wasteland formed of shallow waterways and muddy embankments broken up only by heaps of discarded rubbish, flotsam and rotting hulks of wrecked ships. It was the Boneyard; Riddleport's dumping ground and the small dragon's home.

Satisfied that all was as it should be, the creature turned to face a wooden plaque hanging next to the figurehead. Across its surface, stenciled in peeling paint was the former vessel's long forgotten name: _The Seraphim_. Pausing to carefully disarm a fine tripwire cleverly strung across the sign, the little dragon hefted the old wooden plaque to reveal a jagged hole in the prow's hull. Ducking inside, the creature turned to regard the one small blot of darkness in the otherwise bright morning sky. Lowering the plaque back in place, the dragon carefully reset the tripwire before pulling the smoke-glass goggles off of its saurian face; revealing a pair of glowing red eyes bleary with exhaustion. Stretching its maw wide to yawn, the little beast set its crossbow down, dumped the gutted barracuda into a nearby bucket and padded across the arcing interior hull to a row of makeshift shelves. There the creature examined a handful of salvaged bottles filled with oddly colored mixtures and reagents undergoing time-dependent alchemical processes. Nodding approvingly at their apparent progress, the dragon climbed up to a fishing net strung across the topmost ribs of the interior. It had been a long night for the dragon in the nearby city's shadowed alleyways and the creature was tired.

As it settled in, the small slate colored dragon thought back to its earlier work, that of scouting out an old disused coal-chute which led into a pit beneath the Gold Goblin's pantry; one much too small to be of concern to large humanoids, but adequate to allow passage to the dragon's much smaller frame. From there it would be a simple task for the creature to climb up into the pantry, to pass through the kitchens unoticed and to enter the common room discreetly. The dragon's wide maw split merrily into a wide crocodile's smile at the thought of its planned assault upon the gambling hall.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2009)

Tolly rose late, as usual, once again cursing his lack of sleep. He pulled his purse from beneath his pillow and once again counted its meagre contents. A few gold sails and a handful of pinch. Although he had found that the less wealth a man carried, the less he could be robbed of, this wasn't going to get him very far in Riddleport. Fleabitten flophouses were fine for a bit, but Tolly hadn't finished with this city yet.

Over breakfast he perused the battered pages of his 'arcane notebook', trying once more to interpret a few more of the symbols and strange phrases. He was getting somewhere at last, he was sure of it, but a working casting still eluded him. Sitting back from the book for a moment he looked around the common room, and his eyes lit on a poster for the Golden Goblin. "Cheat the Devil and Win His Gold!" the poster announced. 

It seemed worth a try. With very little to lose anyway, what harm could a spot of reckless gambling do. Besides, Tolly fancied that he'd suit the role of croupier. Perhaps it was time to pick up some tips.

Later, after a shave and a haircut, a spruced-up Tolneus Garnus stood in the queue for the Golden Goblin. His purse and his precious spellbook were tucked well out of sight and reach. Although the Blot overhead compelled his attention, even after two weeks, Tolly avoided looking at it. No use gawping like a tourist. Instead he spent the time sizing up the other members of the queue, trying to seperate them into rubes and players. Who would be an easy victory at the gambling tables? Who were the ones to avoid going up against?

"I hope the Devil's ready to lose tonight," he says with a broad grin to the people nearby.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 19, 2009)

@Ghostcat
Chan Ti arrives at the Gold Goblin early and find the place closed. This grand establishment has seen better days. A wide veranda runs along the front between two short wings of the building. A massive, brass half-dome tops the building, but it is now tarnished and marred by the impact of years of weathering and bears a patina of greenish brown. The only ones outside the gambling hall are a young beggar making his trade while resting on a sidewall and a shiny golden statue of a grinning goblin. 
[Sblock=Appraise DC 12]The statue isn't made of actual gold, it's just shiny brass.[/Sblock]On a painted canvas hanged above the entrance, you can see piles of gold, playing cards, red men with pitchforks, fires and other mocked hellish imagery. You can also see written on the canvas : 

Cheat the Devil and take his Gold !
Gambling Tournament on the 14th of Aroden
Grand opening 6 hours past midday
10 coins of silver entry​
The two main doors of the establishment are made of sturdy darkwood. Carved in them are symbols of good luck (butterflies, four-leaf clovers, crossed fingers and the like). Through the blurry windows, Chan can see that a few burly men and a dwarf are moving tables and nailing painted boards on the walls.

OOC : I'm going to assume Tolly comes to the goblin later then Chan since Dr. Simon said that he waked up late.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 19, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> ...and a shiny golden statue of a grinning goblin.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 20, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Kronk, is this you? I haven't seen you you... for a long time. Thanks your help in the old days. And it is Rorgar." Rorgar replies to the confused dwarf. He seems to be overly friendly, as being in sime kind of debt to the odd dwarf.
> "Oh, this is a fellow traveller of mine named..." Rorgar is a bit hesitant to give his fellow traveller's name away so easily.




"*Voadam. Greetings and well met Kronk. I am called the Green Wizard of Althora*." Unarmed save for a wand tucked into a green sash the bearded big bear of a man in black robes looks confident despite his lack of armament. His eyes move to the Blot, the dark shadow looming over the city. He peers intently, taking in the details. "*I'm new to Riddleport but by Niddhog's black scales that's an ominous pool of darkness.*"


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 21, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

[sblock="Goblin Appraise check"] 1d20=17[/sblock]
Arriving at the Golden Goblin, Ti finds it run down and seedy not at all what he expected.

Hoping that he may still be able to get a job, Ti surreptitiously takes 4 CP and 2 SP from one of his pockets. Walking over to the beggar he drops a couple of copper pieces into his bowl, giving the beggar a quick  flash of silver. "I am trying to find out some information about yonder gambling hall and was wondering if you could help me."

What Ti is trying to find out is whether or not the dwarf is the owner.  If not, who is he? Also, if the dwarf is not the owner: who is; what's his name; what does he look like; what time does he usually arrive. He will also try to find out if the Goblin is hiring extra staff for the tournament, although he realises this is a bit of a long shot.


OOC:
Diplomacy +5, taking 10 if possible.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2009)

*The Green Wizard*

"*So I take it you two know each other from years ago. We are headed into the city Kronk, care to join us and talk along the way?"*


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 21, 2009)

*The beggar*

"Thank you for your pittance, m'Lord, the Gods will reward you." The beggar says as Chan Ti drops a pair of coins in his cup. He's a young man in his late teens and, as made obvious by his twisted ankles and the crutch next to him, has a serious case of clubfoot. The beggar doesn't get up as Chan Ti starts discussing with him. He proves to be friendly and willing to chat. "No m'Lord, you must be a stranger to the old Port. Most people from wharf to hill know that the new boss of the Goblin is no Pump-Sucker. You must have seen one of his trusted capps. His floor manager or something is a dwarf. No, the owner is the old rascal Saul Vancaskerkin. Saul may be short and stubby but he's no dwarf. Also, you can't miss him, he lost a hand a few years past and wears some sort of key on his stump. As for when he arrives ... well I reckon he rarely leaves. He must have some room in there." (OOC: Just a note, Chan Ti only saw the main hall through the windows)

Chan Ti's chat with the beggar is interrupted as a large man with dark reddish hair come around the nearest corner of the gambling hall. He speaks loudly at the young beggar. "You're still here ? I told you to take a hike ! We don't need your kind around today."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

"Yes, have you been longer in the city? Can you show us the way to the Golden Goblin" Rorgar asks, hoping that they can solve the situation fast. He takes a second look at the dwarf. _Something has changed him..._


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 22, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

When the Red Head interrupts his conversation with the beggar, Ti will move quickly out of the way. He will slowly look "Red" up and down trying to assess whether he can take the man should the need arise. He will be looking for his strengths and weaknesses.

Ti will politely wait until "Red" has completely finished dealing with the beggar and turned away. "Excuse me sir. I was wondering if you need an extra bouncers for the tournament."

OOC:
Diplomacy +5, taking 10 if possible.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hans, the beggar and Chan Ti*

With no interference from Chan Ti, the exchange between the red headed man and the beggar continues.
"Come on, Hans. Can't a poor orphan rest under the sun by this fine establishment ?"
"Get up, you leaky bastard ! We don't want you begging or snooping around our clients." The red headed man, Hans apparently, firmly grabs the beggar by one arm and put him back on his feet.
"Alright, alright ... No need to get all worked up. I'm moving already." The beggar takes time to pick up his cup and his crutch and then slowly and awkwardly starts to walk away. After a while, Hans turns his back from the beggar to face Chan Ti. "And you, what do you want ?" The young beggar uses this opportunity to make a rude gesture toward the bouncer but then keeps on walking.

From what Chan Ti can see and judge (ooc: just fyi, a wisdom roll was made), Hans is probably a veteran of several bar fights but the half-elf believes he's at least quicker then the bouncer. Things might get ugly if the bigger man elects to use the spiky club hanged on his belt.

Hans listens closely the to half-elf's request but he's quick to turn him down. "Me and my boys are handling security just fine. We don't need extra muscle right now ... and beside I wouldn't hire a skinny fancyboy like you for this kind of job. Just come later and enjoy the gambling."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 23, 2009)

*Chan Ti  Monk 1*

"Well if you don't need extra staff, I'm sorry to have troubled you. Although not giving me a job just because I'm skinny is just nonsense. There's more to brawling than brawn. Speed and skill are at least as important as brute force. I know that for a fact as I have spent most of my life learning from masters." Ti turns away and starts to leave.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC: Mind if cut in?

"He's right, you know," says a voice. It comes from a tall human youth who looks like he'd know about being skinny - he's all arms and legs, topped with a shock of red hair that looks unruly and well-coiffed at the same time. The youth gives a beaming grin at both men.

"You've got to know when to duck and dive, isn't it? It's all about speed, posture, technique." He gives a couple of little shadow-boxing jabs, accompanied by "wish woosh" sound effects. You don't think he'd be up to much in a real fight. He throws up his hands in mock surrender. 

"Just sayin'!". He shrugs. Just in case, he flashes another smile.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 24, 2009)

*Kronk Madaxe*

Kronk nods to Voadam as if listening, but the dwarf's eyes shift constantly, as if looking for something.

"Headed into the city? Golden Goblin? I think I know where that is. Sure, I'll accompany you."

Kronk quickly packs up his gear and shoulders his pack.

"Shall we?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

Ti turns to the stranger. "Thank's for the support.  However, you really need to brush up on your technique. Ti then proceeds to pummel an imaginary enemy for several seconds with a flurry of hands, elbows, feet and knees. Everyone seeing it will be in no doubt that if it has been a real person they would be in a world of pain. Ti bows to the stranger, grins and says "That's how you do it."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Hans takes a good look at the newcomer and the half-elf. As he watches Ti making his display, the sneer that was on his face slowly becomes something closer to a grin. "Ha ! Impressive. You're quick, I'll give you that. But it's one thing to do this by ourself and quite another to do it against a raging enemy who's after your blood." Hans pauses for a moment, thinking. "Say, can you do somersault and other flips, too ? Maybe Larur needs more entertainment for tonight. Are you interested in doing a little show for our clients ?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 27, 2009)

Tolly's eyes widen at the half-elf's display of martial prowess.

"Thats...pretty impressive," he says. To 'Hans' he can't resist replying "No, but I can stand on my head and whistle the Chelaxian national anthem.... Oh, sorry, didn't you mean me?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 27, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

Ti appears to consider Hans' offer for a minute or so. "Yes as it happens I have some small skills in acrobatics. Unfortunately I am not really a performer and don't think that i would be able to put an act together. But if you think that your friend Larur can help me with that, I'll give it a go."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Kronk nods to Voadam as if listening, but the dwarf's eyes shift constantly, as if looking for something.
> 
> "Headed into the city? Golden Goblin? I think I know where that is. Sure, I'll accompany you."
> 
> ...




"*The Golden Goblin sounds like a tavern. That'll do fine by me to start. As I said, I'm new to town. Always good to begin with some mead and a place to check the pulse of the city*." The large man glances up at the Blot again. "*Last time I saw anything like that it was the work of a drau pirate. She had a cloud of darkness surrounding her recently claimed ship. She had taken over a ship I had sailed and whaled on in the past and was playing her soulwarping and torture games with the former crew in between raids. I was glad I had magic granting me svirfneblin sight to pierce the darkness when I led the raid against her. Fighting demonwarped dark elves is tough enough without doing it blind.*"

He turns back to the dwarf. "*So what else is going on in town?*"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 28, 2009)

Kronk shrugs at Voadam's question. "Not sure. There was some trouble in town, I think where I was staying. I left." The dwarf absent-mindedly scratches one of the dessicated squirrels decorating his garb. "Golden Goblin. I don't like the sound of that. Mixing two things that don't fit. Could be part of the problem. Gold. Goblin." He points to the Blot and then the sun. "Darkness. Daylight. They'd like us to believe it's just a coincidence, I'm sure."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ti & Tolly (tnt !)*

The bouncer looks at Tolly with an annoyed face. "Very funny. You must be some sort of bard or clown. Maybe YOU can help your friend here put an act together. Look, you two, I don't have much more time to offer you. There's still plenty to do for tonight. If you want some work, come with me inside. I'll present you to our floor manager, Larur. He's the one doing the hiring in any case."

If Chan Ti and Tolly decide to follow the big man, he leads them inside the Gold Goblin. After passing throught on of the two main doors, they can both clearly see the main gambling hall of the Gold Goblin. It's a wide room (at least 60 ft. wide) carpeted in rich red that has been recently patched in many places. Spread throughout the chamber are tables for different games. Various staff members are still decoration the place with hellish scenery. Painted panels depicting grinning devils and hellish fires are nailed on some walls while 'heads' made of straw are planted on upright spears and pitchforks. Light is provided mostly by the sunlight coming throught the windows but you also see numerous chandeliers hanging below the horizontally hung, gauzy beige curtains as well as several large copper braziers spaced around the room and filled with coals. At the back of the chamber between a pair of closed doors is a small dais bearing a bust of Desna, goddess of luck. "Stay here." Hans says at the entrance. Leaving them, he goes to see the dwarf Ti saw earlier and the two have short conversation. The small and bald dwarf approaches the duo with an hint of a smile, almost totally hidden behind his great beard. "Larur Feldin, at your service. I manage the day to day operations of this fine establishment. Hans told me that one of you was willing to make an acrobatic display for our guests tonight. He says you're pretty quick."

*Larur Feldin*


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 28, 2009)

*Another strange omen ?*

Voadam, Kron and Rorgar leave Lubbertown behind them and start to head into the city proper. The next area they cross is the hilly Devil's Fork, home of most of the Gendarmes' barracks. They meet some guardmen that look at the trio with a suspicious eye but they let them pass without hindrance. After clearing a particular high ridge, they have a good view of Riddleport and its infamous Cyphergate. They also notice something strange happening in the sky above the City of Cyphers.



Flocks of sea gulls suddenly take to the air and begin flying in a growing cacophonous spiral. This continues for several minutes as large flocks wheel above the city in ever-gathering numbers. Eventually their erratic flight brings them into proximity to the Cyphergate, where they crash into it violently by the hundreds before the few survivors continue their ragged flight out to sea.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2009)

Voadam watches the rising of the several flocks with interest, then when he sees them crash into the Cyphergate he frowns "*At first I thought they were fleeing the city. The gate deaths hint at more though. It is possible the birds were unable to turn away from a force calling them out irresistably, even when such an obstacle meant their rapid course insured the death of most of them. Or there might be something about that rune gate that makes navigating flight near it inherently hazardous. I think the former more likely, the survivors still seem to be flocking together as if carried on a current*." Voadam continues to watch the birds' progress for a time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2009)

"What ever it is, it is a very bad omen. We should hurry to this golden goblin!" Rorgar says. His face is darkening. _These damned cities, they seem to have damaged a friends mind and bring danger for whole creation, like a spreading cancer..._


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 29, 2009)

"Nice decor," mutters Tolly as they pass through the Goblin. He takes the opportunity to get an idea of the layout of the place and looks for other exits, more out of habit than a direct need.

He nods and smiles at Larur, but since the half elf was addressed, he waits for him to speak first.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 29, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

"Lead on Hans. We'll give it a go.". Ti will follow Hans in to the Golden Goblin, talking to Tolly on the way. "Hi I am called Chan Ti, my friend call me Ti. As for this show, I have the moves but I am not a performer. Have you any ideas on how we can entertain the crowd."

Ti wait while Hans talks with Larur and when addressed replies "I'm really a fighter not a performer. However, I have some skill as an acrobat and with the help of my friend here I am sure that we can put on a good show. Have you any ideas on the type of thing you would like to see?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 30, 2009)

Larur thinks for a moment. "You won't need to keep them entertained for the whole evening, there's plenty of gambling games and other things to keep everyone busy. You just need to spice up the evening a little. Just show me the various move you can do and we'll work something out. If I'm satisfied, it'd be an easy 10 sp for you and your friend." The dwarf turns to the red-headed human. "And, what does your friend do, by the way ? Maybe he could tell the audience a few funny stories and present you ?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 30, 2009)

Tolly looks a little surprised.

"Me?" he asks. "Well, I wasn't really... I mean, I was just wandering by and..." He stops babbling and extends a hand to Larur.

"Tolly Garnus at your service," he says. "I guess I can tell a yarn or two, and I can turn a few little conjuring tricks, you know, coin behind the ear kind of thing. If you want someone to schmooze the punters, I reckon I'm the man to help you there. I was rather interested in Cheating the Devil and Winning His Gold tonight, though. What's your policy on employees joining the tournament?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 30, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "What ever it is, it is a very bad omen. We should hurry to this golden goblin!" Rorgar says. His face is darkening. _These damned cities, they seem to have damaged a friends mind and bring danger for whole creation, like a spreading cancer..._




"*As we go keep your eyes out for other urban animals in the city. Rats, feral dogs, cats, workhorses. Rats in particular. Could be just the gulls were summoned away, or something might have spooked all the natural wild animals." *He considers for a moment. "*The gate crashing leads me to think it will be just the gulls. Best to keep our eyes open though. Its a mystery for now, perhaps it was a sea vampire who calls gulls instead of bats*." 

Voadam joins the half-orc and the dwarf in heading into the city.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 31, 2009)

Kronk snorts and chuckles. "Maybe their just stupid. Gulls. Little better than flying rodents, I say. But you got one thing right: Got to keep an eye on the animals, but not especially the rats. It's the squirrels that bear close watching. I've not figured it all out yet, but the squirrels are important."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

"OK. Here goes." Ti repeats the fighting moves that he showed to Hans, followed by a number of tumbles, rolls, flips and walking on hands. Finishing with a dive over Larur going into a tumble landing and ending up on his feet. "How's that, anything you can use?"

OOC
Acrobatics +7, taking 10 and taking care to not try anything above DC 17.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2009)

Voadam glances down at the dwarf's squirrel shirt as they go. "*I mention rats because they are closer to the wild than pets or workbeasts. Seaports rarely lack for rats but each city is different. Are squirrels common here? If they are then their absence would be of note as well. What have you noted about the squirrels here?"* Voadam engages the dwarf in conversation, giving Rorgar an opportunity to evaluate his old friend while Voadam picks up bits about both the city and the dwarf.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 3, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Tolly looks a little surprised.
> 
> "Me?" he asks. "Well, I wasn't really... I mean, I was just wandering by and..." He stops babbling and extends a hand to Larur.
> 
> "Tolly Garnus at your service," he says. "I guess I can tell a yarn or two, and I can turn a few little conjuring tricks, you know, coin behind the ear kind of thing. If you want someone to schmooze the punters, I reckon I'm the man to help you there. I was rather interested in Cheating the Devil and Winning His Gold tonight, though. What's your policy on employees joining the tournament?"



Larur accepts Tolly's hand and shakes it vigorously. His hand is rough and firm. "Yep, that's what I had in mind. You'll have the hard task of getting everyone's attention and putting them all at ease before presenting the skill of your exotic friend here. Now, let's see what he can actually do." Larur Feldin smiles has he watches Chan Ti make his display. "Good, good, most impressive. It almost seems like you could do better however. Are you holding back because you didn't want to fall on your butt in front of me ? Ha, ha, don't worry. This isn't some Korvosan grand show hall. You two will do fine. We just need to come up with an interesting routine and make you fit with the theme of the evening … Maybe I could find you some 'devilish' costumes. I can't say I really approve of tonight's theme but the boss thinks its curiosity will help us attract more audience. Oh, I almost forgot. I think we'll place your performance only late in the evening so you'll have time to participate in the tournament if you wish. I'll only require you to read and sign one of these." Larur retrieves a piece of parchment from one of his pockets and hands it to Tolly.
[SBLOCK=Parchment]I, ____________________, do hereby sacrifice my immortal soul and the worldly sum of 10 pieces of silver to the Devil to hold in escrow against his own stake of 10,000 silver coins in the gambling tournament being held at the Gold Goblin Gambling Hall of Riddleport on this Oathday, 14th day of Arodus, 4708 AR.
I understand that my soul will be placed on deposit in the Hells’ deepest pit of Nessus. Furthermore, I understand that all winnings shall be catalogued in concordance of souls, to be represented by teeth, eyes, and hearts of the damned. By participating in the gambling tournament and beginning in the first pit of Avernus, my winnings shall earn my way deeper through the Hells on the following schedule:
Dis—1 gold eye
Erebus—3 gold eyes and a Badge of Dis
Phlegethon—5 gold eyes and a Badge of Erebus
Stygia—10 gold eyes and a Badge of Phlegethon
Malebolge—25 gold eyes and a Badge of Stygia
Cocytus—50 gold eyes and a Badge of Malbolge
Caina—75 gold eyes and a Badge of Cocytus
Nessus—100 gold eyes and a Badge of Caina
I understand that if I should lose my stake in the tournament I shall receive the Devil’s Mark and my soul shall be cast upon the rocks on the shore of the River Styx. I understand that if I elect to cash in my winnings before reaching the pit of Nessus I shall forfeit my soul and 50% of the cash value of my winnings for said early departure.
If I am the first player to reach Nessus, then I am granted the redemption of my soul and the right to Cheat the Devil and Take his Gold in addition to collecting my winnings. In such a circumstance, all other players shall receive the Devil’s Mark and forfeit their souls.
This is I do swear.
Witnessed by: __Old Scratch[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 3, 2009)

*Grand opening !*

*About 6 hours after midday, 14th of Aroden AR 4708.*

As the day advances, some of the water evaporated by the hot sun start to form clouds in the highs surrounding Riddleport. It isn't long before the clouds hide the sun again and the city is once again under it's usual gloom. On the other hand, it's getting late and the Gold Goblin should open soon. This means that the gambling tournament is about to begin !

[SBLOCK=Tosh]With the sun finally lower and hidden behind clouds, Tosh comes out of hidding and secretly makes his way through the city. He knows Riddleport well and, by using little used alleys, reaches the Gold Goblin without attracting much attention. There's already many people gathered in front of the brass domed establishment.  From what his red eyes can see, most of them form an unorganized queue, waiting to get registered and enter main doors. Holding more interest for the little kobold are the alternate entrances : the back door that leads into the scullery and a small coal chute he spotted a few days ago.[/SBLOCK]

[SBlock=Rorgar, Kronk and Voadam]The morning has been frustrating for the trio coming from Lubbertown. First, they got lost by following a confused Kronk throught the city. When they finally found the Gold Goblin around midday, they found out that the establishment was closed until the evening. Now, much later, they are happy to see the crowds of participants and spectators milling about on the street or filing together through the main doors to sign up for the tournament. Overseeing this gathering is a larger-than-life-size statue of a goblin, apparently cast in glittering gold, that stands atop the entry stairs with a smirking expression of satisfaction on its face, as if personally enjoying the crowds that shuffle past it into the doorway beneath the gambling hall’s gilded dome. It takes some time but eventually the trio gets pass the main doors and are greated by a tall bouncer and two sultry beauties scantily clad and wearing faux bat wings, devil horns, and tails. The alluring beauties playing the role of succubi hand pieces of parchment to all three. "Welcome to the Gold Goblin, sirs. We'll need your signature or your mark if you want to enter and try to steal the devil's gold. Hopefully, you'll get lucky and exit richer and with your soul." One of them says with a wink. Here's what can be read on the parchments :
[SBLOCK=Parchment]I, ____________________, do hereby sacrifice my immortal soul and the worldly sum of 10 pieces of silver to the Devil to hold in escrow against his own stake of 10,000 silver coins in the gambling tournament being held at the Gold Goblin Gambling Hall of Riddleport on this Oathday, 14th day of Arodus, 4708 AR.
I understand that my soul will be placed on deposit in the Hells’ deepest pit of Nessus. Furthermore, I understand that all winnings shall be catalogued in concordance of souls, to be represented by teeth, eyes, and hearts of the damned. By participating in the gambling tournament and beginning in the first pit of Avernus, my winnings shall earn my way deeper through the Hells on the following schedule:
Dis—1 gold eye
Erebus—3 gold eyes and a Badge of Dis
Phlegethon—5 gold eyes and a Badge of Erebus
Stygia—10 gold eyes and a Badge of Phlegethon
Malebolge—25 gold eyes and a Badge of Stygia
Cocytus—50 gold eyes and a Badge of Malbolge
Caina—75 gold eyes and a Badge of Cocytus
Nessus—100 gold eyes and a Badge of Caina
I understand that if I should lose my stake in the tournament I shall receive the Devil’s Mark and my soul shall be cast upon the rocks on the shore of the River Styx. I understand that if I elect to cash in my winnings before reaching the pit of Nessus I shall forfeit my soul and 50% of the cash value of my winnings for said early departure.
If I am the first player to reach Nessus, then I am granted the redemption of my soul and the right to Cheat the Devil and Take his Gold in addition to collecting my winnings. In such a circumstance, all other players shall receive the Devil’s Mark and forfeit their souls.
This is I do swear.
Witnessed by: __Old Scratch[/SBLOCK]
OOC note : the adventure assumes you have the 10 sp for this so you don't have to pay anything.[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Chan Ti and Tolly]Chan Ti and Tolly spend most of their day preparing and practicing their act for the evening. Larur was able to piece together a costume for them. Some hideous masks, leather suits, faux-bat wings and fur gloves complete the look of fake devils. Larur's idea is to pretend Tolly and Ti are devils that came to entertain the client of the Gold Goblin with their guile and acrobatic prowess. The pair is currently relaxing on some battered chairs in the small staff lounge. From what they are starting to hear in the nearby main hall, the rest of the staff is starting to accept the first clients of the night. Larur told them that he would get them once the time for their act was close. He also said that if they wanted to gamble, they should do it without the costume in order to avoid spoiling the 'surprise'.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

Rorgar reads the parchment and looks at the others. He doesn't like the idea to risk his soul for wealth. Perhaps there is another way in...


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2009)

Voadam smiles broadly at the dusky "fiendish" hostess and accepts the scroll. He gives her an appreciative look [sblock]perception check with ranger favored enemy for anything hinting at actual fiendishness masquerading as mortal masquerading as fiend.[/sblock]
 After reading it over with some chuckles he gives her a wink as he approaches her. "*I could use a friendly devil's advocate here to explain certain of the terms in this infernal contract*." He slips one arm around her waist while holding up the scroll for her to see with the other "*Down here on the bottom, you see it mentions a devil's mark. What can you tell me about that? Will the lost souls tonight be marked in pitch or does this call for something else? And as for a witness, I'd say you are far too lovely a vision of temptation to go by the name Old Scratch, so tell me your truename and point out if you can which devil here will answer to that other name? Is he observing from the shadows and waiting until the end for a grand reveal or is he in the hall right now?*" Voadam scans the crowd [sblock]again also looking with an eye for real versus faux fiendish things. [/sblock] before returning his attention back to the hostess on his arm "*Also what are the terms if a black wizard like myself has no soul to sell?" *The latter is said with a wink.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 5, 2009)

*The 'succubus'*

Voadam doesn't see anything really fiendish with the hostess. It really appears to be a simple masquerade. As he puts his arm around her waist, the tall bouncer takes a step toward them but he stops when the 'succubus' holds out an hand and slightly shakes her head. "I'm here to help kind sir." She tells Voadam with a smile. "Ah, the devil's mark ... Intriging, is it ? You see, it depends. If you just lose but don't cause any trouble, you get mine." At that, she blushes a little and kisses Voadam softly on the cheek, leaving a bit of lip rouge. She then pulls back. "But if you cause any trouble in here, you get his Mark." She says, pointing to the tall bouncer who simply grins and cracks his knuckles. "And you're right, I'm not Old Scratch. I go by the name of Lixy. No, Old Scratch is the devil you must rob tonight and he's already here." She points to the middle of the gambling hall where Voadam can see that a bird cage containing a little devil is hanging from the ceiling. Voadam has seen such creature before and knows them well. It's an imp, the little devils from hell that often act as spies, councilors or trickters. An imp is resistant to normal weapons, only blessed or silvery weapons can hurt it fully. Voadam also knows that its tail sting is poisonous and that it has a few magical powers like invisibility and the power to suggest actions to others. 




Voadam takes this time to scan the rest of the casino floor. A large chest is placed on the central podium, just below the imp's cage, and it is flanked by a pair of bouncers dressed in a way similar to sultans' guards from the far south. Painted panels depicting grinning devils and hellish fires are nailed on some walls while 'heads' made of straw are planted on upright spears and pitchforks. Finally, the chandeliers hanged on the ceiling and the coal burning in copper braziers light the room in an 'hellish' way. Voadam also sees a few tieflings amongst the varied clients but, from what he has seen of Riddleport so far, this isn't unusual for this city.

The young hostess giggles at the notion that the bearded 'wizard' has no soul. "Hi, hi, don't be silly, everyone has a soul. But if you insist that you have none ..." She lowers her voice. "... you can sign anyway. It will be our secret, I won't reveal anything." She concludes with a smile and another wink.

OOC : Just fyi, you rolled a 13+8=21 for diplomacy and 19+6=25 for knw(planar) here.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 6, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

Ti declines to sign the pledge. "Thank you but no thank  you. Last time I gambled I lost 3 days and won orange hair. Tolly, I won't be gambling but I will watch you back if you want to give it a try."

Once the place starts to get busy, Ti will start to circulate. If Tolly want to play and doesn't mind, Ti will keep him company.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]For a time the small slate-coloured dragon surveys the crowd of humanoids milling about in line in front of the Golden Goblin. Nestled in the shadow of a rain-barrel at the mouth of an alleyway a few buildings further down the street, the creature carefully studies each mark in turn. It looks for the telltale signs of easily gotten gains; bulging purses & pockets as well as the glint of jewelry. As part of its detailed analysis the wily dragon memorizes pertinent details for each person; whether they display right or left handedness, the type of armaments and armor they're sporting and if they show signs of old injuries or early drunkenness.

Once satisfied, the small creature waits for a horse and carriage to trundle past before folding its wings tightly around its shoulders and scurrying across the street into another shadowed alleyway. Padding softly through a ditch, the stealthy dragon ducks through a vacant lot and circles to the back of the Golden Goblin. Taking momentary shelter in the midden, the creature studies its approach before making its way over to the tiny disused coal chute. With a last look behind, the small dragon pulls open the rusted iron hatch and leaps inside to gently slide down into the coal pit beneath the scullery.

Once inside the small slate-coloured dragon pulls its dark goggles up onto the top of its horned head to reveal a pair of glowing red eyes. Cautiously, the stealthy burglar pushes up the wooden trapdoor atop the pit to make certain that the scullery is empty before clambering out.

OOC: Tosh will wait till it hears the sound of gamblers making their way into the gambling hall before covertly using stealth to duck through the kitchen to enter the hall itself. Its main aim is to lurk unseen beneath the various gaming tables as it covertly picks the pockets, belt pouches and boots of seated gamblers while they suffer distraction penalties to perception rolls for being firmly focused on the gambling action going on above. Since it's executing a slow and carefully planned heist, Tosh will take 10 on his Sleight of Hand and Stealth checks as much as is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> Voadam doesn't see anything really fiendish with the hostess. It really appears to be a simple masquerade. As he puts his arm around her waist, the tall bouncer takes a step toward them but he stops when the 'succubus' holds out an hand and slightly shakes her head. "I'm here to help kind sir." She tells Voadam with a smile. "Ah, the devil's mark ... Intriging, is it ? You see, it depends. If you just lose but don't cause any trouble, you get mine." At that, she blushes a little and kisses Voadam softly on the cheek, leaving a bit of lip rouge. She then pulls back. "But if you cause any trouble in here, you get his Mark." She says, pointing to the tall bouncer who simply grins and cracks his knuckles. "




Voadam smiles "*Ah, your devil's mark is a prize worth seeking for its own sake. You are tempting me to enter and lose gracefully you she-devil*."



> And you're right, I'm not Old Scratch. I go by the name of Lixy. No, Old Scratch is the devil you must rob tonight and he's already here." She points to the middle of the gambling hall where Voadam can see that a bird cage containing a little devil is hanging from the ceiling.




"*Oh, ho, I see. Thank you Lixy. Rorgar."* Voadam turns back to his orcish companion. *"Isso é um verdadeiro diabo, vulneráveis à prata, ele pode ir um homem invisível e corruptos da mente com sugestões*. <orcish>[sblock]*That is a real devil, vulnerable to silver, it can go invisible and corrupt a man's mind with suggestions*.[/sblock] *Go ahead and grab us a table and some drinks while I chat with Lixy." *He then returns his attention back to Lixy with a smile. "*And so is old Scratch running the show here or was he summoned up by a socerer?"*



> The young hostess giggles at the notion that the bearded 'wizard' has no soul. "Hi, hi, don't be silly, everyone has a soul. But if you insist that you have none ..." She lowers her voice. "... you can sign anyway. It will be our secret, I won't reveal anything." She concludes with a smile and another wink.




"*I ask because I felt you steal my heart and soul the instant I walked in*." He laughs good naturedly at his own silliness. "*I came to spend my coin on wine, women, and a warm hearth after a long travel, but you've tempted me well, I'm intrigued at the story here. What more can you tell me of old Scratch? I'm an honorable black-hearted rogue and will only cheat and steal for the right reasons after all*."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 6, 2009)

*Tosh*

[SBlock=Ambrus]Tosh watches the clients arriving at the Gold Goblin for a while. This being the wharf district, most of them look like sailors and pirate crews perhaps wanting a bit of fun before leaving the shores. Tosh notices, for example, a group of large Ulfen men (i.e. Vikings) that might be part of a docked longship's crew. Another large part of the gamblers are filty looking dwarves, possibly workers from the gas forges. Other notable clients include a noble-looking and dark-haired woman with 2 menservants, a richly dressed gnome, 2 men that look like foreign merchants (one is a dark skinned Garundi and the other is an almond-eyed Tian), another woman with all sort of weird symbols on her dress and a dark haired man that has the look and dress of a wizard. He also notices another group, not for their apparent wealth, but for the oddity they represent. One of them is a wild looking half orc wearing leathers decorated with animal skulls, another is a wild-eyed dwarf with a necklace of dead squirrels and the last one appear to be another Ulfen but he certainly doesn't dresses like one ; he wears a simple black robe and carries no weapon.

With some effort, the little kobold is able the squeeze into the small coal chute and finds the coal dump almost empty. It doesn't waste time in there and, after a quick verification, founds the pantry empty. From what it could gather with a quick peek, the kitchen is another matter. The staff is in a flurry of activity, some of them entering with empty platters and other leaving with full ones. 

It seem to the small dragon that while a lot of people have entered the gambling hall, there doesn't seem to be a lot of actual gambling happening just yet.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 9, 2009)

*Lixy*

"Old Scratch is here to get a bunch of new souls, of course !" Lixy looks at Voadam with a big grin. She then shrugs. "I'm not fooling anyone with my theatrics, am I ? I better stop yapping my rathole. To tell you the truth, I think the old Saul won the service of the little devil somehow. I don't really know the details."


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 9, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]Tosh patiently watches the activity in the kitchen from behind the  crack of the scullery door. Keeping track of the various cooks and servers' comings and goings, the small slate-colored dragon waits for the right moment to move unnoticed. When their backs are turned, Tosh silently opens the door and quickly scurries from cover to cover behind armoires, barrels, and tables and out through the main hall door in the wake of an outbound server.

Following in the shadow of the human woman's voluminous skirts, the dragon snakes its saurian head around swiftly to survey the disposition of the crowd before diving into the shadow beneath a nearby table. Catching its breath beneath the table's curtainous tablecloth, the wily dragon cautiously tastes the air with its serpent's tongue as it studies the patrons and staff for a time; this time from the inside of the Golden Goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2009)

Tolly reads the contract, laughs, and signs it without hesitation.

"I'm sure my soul's worth less than ten silver sails anyway," he says.

Later, he wanders the casino floor, checking out the games on offer before he decides on one to enter. Whilst doing so he also surveys the crowd, sizing up his audience for later.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 9, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Later, he wanders the casino floor, checking out the games on offer before he decides on one to enter. Whilst doing so he also surveys the crowd, sizing up his audience for later.



Tolly surveys the clients inside the Gold Goblin for a while. This being the wharf district, most of them look like sailors and pirate crews perhaps wanting a bit of fun before leaving the shores. Tolly notices, for example, a group of large and loud Ulfen men (i.e. Vikings) that might be part of a docked longship's crew. Another large part of the gamblers are filty looking dwarves, possibly workers from the gas forges. Other notable clients include a noble-looking and dark-haired woman with 2 menservants, 2 men that look like foreign merchants (one is a dark skinned Garundi and the other is an almond-eyed Tian) and a dark haired man that has the look and dress of a wizard. He also notices another group at the entrance mostly because of the oddity they represent. One of them is a wild looking half orc wearing leathers decorated with animal skulls, another is a wild-eyed dwarf with a necklace of dead squirrels and the last one appear to be another Ulfen but he certainly doesn't dresses like one ; he wears a simple black robe and carries no weapon.

OOC: This post is me being lazy and mostly copying another I made for Tosh . I've posted the description/rule of the 4 main games at the tournament in the OOC thread. Also, you can check out post 41 for a description of the main casino floor (Tolly just doesn't know about all the imp's powers and weaknesses however).


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 10, 2009)

Tolly nudges Ti Chan (carefully).

"I saw them setting this up earlier," he says, pointing to the Ghoulette Wheel. "It looks like fun, fancy a go? That 'Dungo' head thing is pretty funny."

He heads for the Ghoulette wheel, but keeps an eye on the dark-haired noble woman, and the two foreign traders. They seem the most interesting characters (from a gambling standpoint), and he checks to see what games they are playing. Ghoulette will serve as a warm-up, but perhaps a good game of golem to really test skill later on, performance allowing.

"I'll put two silvers on..." he looks around and spots the dwarf with the squirrel necklace. "...hygiene."

[sblock=OOC]
Assuming that unused chips can be exchanged back, he'll change 10gp into chips of various denominations.

2 sp on Hygiene, please.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 10, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]OOC: Should I be posting specific details as to who's pockets Tosh is trying to pick and what's being taken? I'd kind of just assumed it'd be handled abstractly based on circumstance and opportunity with you handling any die rolls and telling me the results.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 10, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> "Old Scratch is here to get a bunch of new souls, of course !" Lixy looks at Voadam with a big grin. She then shrugs. "I'm not fooling anyone with my theatrics, am I ? I better stop yapping my rathole. To tell you the truth, I think the old Saul won the service of the little devil somehow. I don't really know the details."




"*No, you're doing fine Lixy. I like your banter better than the pitchfork motif.*" Voadam grins encouragingly. He scans the crowd again taking in the people as people this time, considering who to chat up. "*Before I go grab a mead though, three more quick things. First, what does Saul look like in case I run into him? Second can you tell me anything about the Lady over there? Is she local nobility? And third . . . *" Voadam smiles. After requesting another Devil's mark to be twice blessed and twice damned for the road he'll head over to the table Rorgar has gotten and let the druid know he'll be off to chat up some others.

"*Ever since I hosted a ship casino party I can't look at gambling dens like this without immediately seeing how the odds always favor the house. Still they are good for creating an atmosphere to spend money in. Anyway I'm more in the mood to spend my gold on warm food and drink tonight than on dice and bones and I'd suggest the same for you. I don't fool around with infernal contracts real or not. There can be power and snares in agreements made even under false pretenses. After I get some decent food I'll start chatting people up and getting the lay of the land. The dark haired one has the look of a mage to me. Either of you know anything about the Lady over there? What house she is from*?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 11, 2009)

*The intruder*

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]Tosh patiently waits for the right moment to exit his hiding spot. At some point, one of the cooking aids drops a pot of fish stew on the floor. Tosh uses this distraction to move toward an open cabinet close to the other kitchen exit. Unfortunatly, as it's just a few paces from this new hiding spot, the floor creaks under his small weight. Tosh rushes forward and quickly hides inside the cabinet before anyone can see it. "LOOK AT ME WHEN I'M TALKING TO YOU !" Tosh hears a loud feminine voice as it huddles in the small cabinet. "But I thought I heard ..." "SHUT YOUR RATHOLE, YOU GROG-BLOSSOM IDIOT. Clean up your mess and go fetch me some more earth apples in the basement ... STOP STARING AT ME LIKE THAT, GO !"

Soon, the commotion dies down, and Tosh eventually get the right opportunity to get into the casino floor, following one of the staff inside. The small kobold soon finds another hiding spot, this time under one of the gambling tables with a tablecloth. Tosh surveys the room, thinking of his first target.

OOC : I rolled a few stealth rolls for you here (I think this situation is a bit too stressful for taking 10). I rolled poorly on the first one but it was still enough. As for your Tosh's pick pocketing, unless you want to get someone in particular (with some patience and maybe a few stealth roll you can try to steal from any characters I mentionned before), I'll just 'fudge' something like you said. Also, using 'it' for a person is really weird. I keep correcting myself . [/SBLOCK]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

"Thanks but no thank Tolly. I'll just watch."

Ti follows Tolly over to the Ghoulette table, all the while surreptitiously looking round at the other players. Ti will be particularly interested in anyone who appears to be paying attention in him or Tolly.

[sblock="OOC"]TRM Do you want to roll Perception checks or shall I use Invisible Castle? Anyway Perception (sight) is +5.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 11, 2009)

*Lixy*

Lixy makes a slight frown at Voadam. "That Lady ? I haven't seen her before. She acted like she was superior to everyone here. I bet ya that's she's a bridge-monkey or a pyramid-devil noble. She probably think she's back in her home city where her title actually matters. Riddleport will ..." "Lixy ! Stop your chatting, there's other clients to greet." Interjects the bouncer close to the entrance. "I'll be right there !" She answers before turning back to the bearded mage. "I'm sorry but duty calls. Look, if your friends don't want to sign the parchment, that's ok ... Nobody cares if you really sign it, you just need to understand the rules. I was nice chatting with you, may the Devil's or Desna's blessing be with you during the tournament. Which ever you prefer !" The young woman then focuses her attention to the clients that came in behind Voadam, Kronk and Rorgar.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 12, 2009)

*Introducing Saul Vancaskerkin*

Just as Tolly settles for a game of Ghoulette and Voadam rejoins his 2 companions, members of the staff caring torches start putting the various straw 'heads' on fire. Some of the gathered crowd goes silent in expectation  while other laugh, applaud or cheer. A short man climbs to the central podium, accompanied by two gorgeous “succubi”, and stands before the gold, chain-shrouded chest there with a demoness on either side. He wears a formal suit, and his thinning black hair is slicked back. His left arm ends in a stump just above the wrist, and affixed to it is a bronze cap from which protrudes an oddly shaped key. He bows before the crowd and clears his throat before speaking.

“Welcome, one and all, to the Gold Goblin Gambling Hall and your chance to cheat the Devil and win back not only your soul but all of his gold as well.” He says this last as he pats the large chest before which he stands. “I'm Saul Vancaskerkin proprietor of this fine establishment and your host for tonigh. I hope you found your reception by the Devil’s lovely temptresses suitably entertaining.”

This is met by a general murmur of laughter and a few catcalls.

“Let’s take this moment to thank Old Scratch himself for attending this event. Not only did he loan us these lovely, dark angels, but he also emptied the deepest vaults of Hell itself to provide the gold for this tournament.”

With this, Saul directs the crowd’s attention up to the imp in the birdcage. At the sudden attention, Old Scratch flies into a flurry of rage, banging the cage bars, spitting, howling, and screaming vile epithets in Infernal at all assembled. His theatrics are received with guffaws and even a smattering of applause. As the crowd dies down, Vancaskerkin continues.

“Of course, he plans on replacing what he loses in gold with the souls of those of you who don’t win. The tournament rules are quite simple—as you play, you’ll earn more chips. And with those chips, you’ll be able to bribe your way out of the current Hell you’re trapped in, working your way down deeper until you get to Old Scratch’s treasury. Currently, all of you are Old Scratch’s prisoners in the first of the Hells, Avernus. If you want to work your way down to the ninth circle, you need to win games and more chips. Golden eyes, a silver teeth or copper hearts, these bits of flesh and bone are what the devils use in Hell for currency, and they’re what you’ll need to pay in order to bribe your way into the next layer of hell. The first player to win a game after reaching Nessus not only keeps his winnings for that game, but also earns back his soul and the ten thousand silver coins that the Devil put up for this tournament. You can, of course, decide to cash out your winnings at any time you want, but if you do, or if you run out of money entirely… well, that means Old Scratch gets you.”

Vancaskerkin grins evilly and the caged imp cuts loose with another profane tirade. “And that earns you the Devil’s Mark and an escort out of the game hall until the tournament is over. What, you ask, exactly is this Devil’s Mark? Well, it’s something too utterly horrible to even contemplate. The forfeiture of your very soul, it is. But I suppose I can show you what it is—gods know I more than deserve the Devil’s Mark. In fact, better make it two, girls!”

With that, the two succubi accompanying him lean over and each firmly plants a kiss on Saul’s cheek with her ruby-red lips. When they pull away, their lip rouge has left clearly visible prints in the same shocking red on his cheeks. Saul beams as he cries out, “The Devil’s Mark, everyone!” which is greeted by a flurry of shouts, catcalls, and hoots. “Now, let’s cheat the Devil and take his gold!” which prompts one more rabid flurry from the imprisoned fiend above, and with that, the tournament begins.



At the Ghoulette Table
Tolly makes his first bet of the night on 'hygiene' as Chan Ti looks around for any threats. The only Ghoulette table seems pretty popular and Tolly find himself in close quarters with the nearest gamblers. He looks around but doesn't see the noble woman or the 2 foreigners at his table. Instead, he spots them elsewhere. The woman is at a starting Golem game, the Garundi at the gold skiff table and the Tian is playing dice. *"No more bets ! Time to choose, Dungo."* The croupier calls out before spinning the head that gives the game its name. The ghoulish head turns and turns before finally stopping in front of the section called "Your Bloodline". By some necromancy, it starts talking. "A Prince, you ? Money talks but your grandfather was the scurviest pirate on the seas, your grandmother was a poxy whore and your father was a noseless thief." It says above the mixed cries of deception and joy. The dealer is quick to press a button and all bets fall under the ghoul head. He then proceeds to pays the winners. Tolly isn't one of the lucky few, however.

OOC : If you read the parchment again Dr. Simon, you'll see that you can cash the chips at any point but if you do that before reaching Nessus, you'll only get 50% of their value. Tell me if you want to change the amount you change.
Ghostcat, you can roll a perception check with IC.

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]Tosh barely listens to Saul's speech. He uses the distraction to cut the money pouch of a nearby dwarf. There's only 7 silver coins, 10 'copper' chips and 5 'silver' chip in it but the evening is still young and there are still plenty pigeons to be had.
OOC: I rolled a 11+10=21 for this.[/SBLOCK]

OOC : Most of this post is copyright Paizo publishing 2008.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 12, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]The little dragon pockets its ill gotten gains while surveying the surrounding patrons for other larcenous oppurtunities.

OOC: I hadn't originally counted on the use of gambling chips at the tournament. Hm. Please keep in mind that Tosh might also attempt to lift other valuables aside from coins if it comes across them: gems, bracelets, necklaces, rings, holy symbols, small vials, decorative or small masterwork weapons – whatever a mark might have on hand.

As for the choice of mark, Tosh isn't in a hurry since the tournament will likely last for hours and so it'll carefully pick its targets based on timing, proximity and opportunity. That being said, Tosh would eventually like to try pilfering the Ulfen men, the noble woman (when her servants happen to be not watching) and certainly the gnome.

Since it's proceeding calmly according to a carefully laid plan, I don't see why Tosh couldn't take 10 on the rolls while benefiting from the marks' circumstantial penalties for their being distracted. Seems there should be some inherent benefit to taking one's time and waiting for the right moment rather than acting on the spur of the moment.

And, if ever a mark succeeds in noticing Tosh's pick-pocket attempt and then also succeeds in beating its Stealth score to spot the little culprit, it'll try to quickly and quietly gain their attention so as to parlay with them before they can raise an alarm; the wily dragon's got a plan... [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 12, 2009)

OOC: I wonder if Paizo is going to have a member of the Vancaskerkin family in every AP?  Orik in Runelords, Verik in Crimson Throne, now Saul 

As for the money, nah, I'll stick with what I said. Tolly's got a fairly casual attitude towards cash!

"Hey ho," says Tolly. "Perhaps one more go."

If the rules allow, he'll put down 1 copper token on each of five options - Appearance, Hygiene, Skill, Body and Brains. If you can't make bets in this way, he'll stick another silver down on Hygiene.

All the while he doesn't let the game absorb him completely. He continues to surreptitiously scan the crowd for anyone interesting (keeping watch on the same people as before), likely troublemakers or likely stooges.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception 1d20+4=19 if you need it.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 12, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

OOC
Perception Check for post #54:	1d20+5=21 

IC
Ti watches Tolly play for about 10 minutes before he gets bored.  "Tolly, I am going to have a look round. I'll see you before the show starts. OK!" Ti starts wondering around the gambling hall, mostly listening but occasionally chatting to anyone who seems amenable to conversation.

As Ti has taken to Tolly, he will keep checking that he his OK. Although he is sure that Tolly can take care of himself.

[sblock="TRM"]Ti is actually surreptitiously gathering information as per his primary mission.

Gather Information Check:	1d20+5=17
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 12, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: I wonder if Paizo is going to have a member of the Vancaskerkin family in every AP?  Orik in Runelords, Verik in Crimson Throne, now Saul



OOC: We actually have come full circle as Saul is actually the father of the 2. It's a detail that might be important later ... Of course, in all probability, none of your characters knows about it. As for the next AP, it is set very far from Riddleport, but who knows ? Saul's progeny seem to have developed a propensity for travelling far away.

Oh and the Ghoulette's minimum wager is 10 copper.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 12, 2009)

*Chan Ti*

From talking to a few people, Chan Ti discovers that something bizarre happened today. Apparently, a large gathering of sea gulls flew over the city and most of them slammed into the Cyphergate for no apparent reason. Some of their corpses are already starting to appear on the shores of the city.

[SBLOCK=ghostcat]Chan Ti notices a robed dark haired man that looks at them for a while before moving on. The monk then keeps an eye on him and it seems to him that this man isn't gambling much but he's rather examining the various clients one after the other. He also appears to be sweating more then he should and, as such, seems nervous about something.

OOC: Sense motive 19+6=25 here. Good rolls between the perception and sense motive checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> OOC: We actually have come full circle as Saul is actually the father of the 2. It's a detail that might be important later ... Of course, in all probability, none of your characters knows about it. As for the next AP, it is set very far from Riddleport, but who knows ? Saul's progeny seem to have developed a propensity for travelling far away.
> 
> Oh and the Ghoulette's minimum wager is 10 copper.




OOC
In which case, Tolly'll bet 10 copper on each, if multiple bets are allowed.
Regarding the Vancerskerkins, I'm sure Tolly woulnd't have heard of them. I only have Crimson Throne, but I came across Orik whilst reading Jollydoc's Runelords Story Hour. Verik's background mentions several brothers who have travelled widely - could be a set up for their appearance in the other APs


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2009)

Voadam asks a quick question of Rorgar and Kronk before heading over to mingle and chat up people. "*Can either of you explain what a bridge monkey or pyramid devil are? The hostess thought the noblewoman was one or the other. Seemed to imply an exiled nobility from a conquered city*."

Voadam will then make his way around schmoozing with other patrons, enjoying the atmosphere, and trying to gather information, including local contexts.

If he can he will talk with the wizard, commenting on how it appears the imp is here from a planar binding and wondering whose work that is.

If that does not work out he will move on to the noble lady because Voadam has dealt with arrogant evil noblewomen before and enjoys bantering with women.

From there possibly Saul for a little bit or some of the Ulfen, who look like viking raiders he can relate to.

If he can Voadam will get a peek at the cage and see if it has a binding circle or relies upon physical confinement.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Voadam asks a quick question of Rorgar and Kronk before heading over to mingle and chat up people. "*Can either of you explain what a bridge monkey or pyramid devil are? The hostess thought the noblewoman was one or the other. Seemed to imply an exiled nobility from a conquered city*."




Kronk shrugs as he scrawls his signature on the contract, transposing the R and the O. "Never heard of either, as far I can recall. This place is a madhouse. I doubt either are real. Ooh. That looks promising."

And with that, Kronk starts off in the direction of the Goblin's Tankard.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 15, 2009)

*At the Gold Goblin*

[SBLOCK=Ambrus]It isn't long before Tosh starts to hear the sounds of dices being rolled on the table above him followed by exclamations of joy and disappointment. It wisely uses these moments of distraction to pilfer the contents of a few pockets (OOC : Tosh gets 11 more sp, as well as 1 gold chip and 20 copper ones). One man's pocket only contained a small parchment with a short message.

Get ready and close your eyes once I drop gambling chips.​
As Tosh contemplates this, the little dragon can see the richly dressed gnome it saw earlier. The gnome is gambling at the Ghoulette table which isn't too far from Tosh's current hiding spot. The Ghoulette table doesn't seem to have a tablecloth but there's so many people around it that Tosh would be well hidden if it can get throught the sheer amount of legs. Tosh also see the noble woman but she's sitting at a farther Golem table and her menservants are standing above her. The kobold can't seem to spot the Ulfen men on the casino floor.[/sblock]


At the Ghoulette table, numerous bets are once again made before the croupier makes Dungo spin again. "Your art is so poor and unimaginative. In truth, a drunk goblin would do better !" The head says as it stops in front of the section called 'your skill'. The bets are once again collected before the croupier distributes the winnings. Tolly receives 10 silver tooths for his successful bet. A richly dressed gnome close to him wins  a good amount but he doesn't seem overly happy about it. Tolly hears him mumble something as he pockets his gains but he can't quite make it out. One thing is strange however, Tolly would swear the gnome looks slightly older and paler now then when the game began.

OOC: Tolly betted (lost) 7 sp and won 10 sp so far.



After making his way pass all the eager gamblers, Kronk finds the Goblin's Tankard relatively empty. Other then a few 'succubi' coming and going with orders, there's only a large group of Ulfen men and few other clients. The Ulfens are loud, laughing and talking in their native tongue. By the look of it, they have already started drinking heavily. As Kronk approaches the bar, the barman looks at the dwarf with a curious eye but he still ask him: "What's your poison ?"



Rorgar knows that a Bridge-Monkey and a Pyramid-Devil are Riddleport slang for residents of Magnimar and Korvosa respectively. Those are the larger cities of Varisia and Riddleport's rivals.

From what Voadam can see from the casino floor there isn't any apparent circle of binding on the cage. It seems the little devil is only held by the bars of its cage. Voadam then wanders the crowd and chats with various clients. Some of them talk of their concern with the ever present Blot and the weird flight of sea gulls earlier today. Voadam also learns that the overlord of the city, Gaston Cromarcky, has offered a reward of 500 pieces of gold to anyone who can discover what is causing the Blot and whatever or not it presents any danger for the City of Cyphers. No one has been able to claim the reward so far. 

It doesn't prove too hard to find the dair haired robed man. The apparent wizard isn't gambling, instead he walks around the crowd, looking at the various games and clients. He seems a bit surprised when Voadam approaches him but he appears willing to chat. "A planar binding ? I suppose it is possible. I detected some faint traces of abjuration magic with a simple divination. Conjuration and the binding of fiends aren't exactly my speciality however. But what about you ? Why are you making this supposition ? Would you be practitioner of the magical arts by any chance ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

"Bridge-Monkey and a Pyramid-Devil are Riddleport slang for residents of Magnimar and Korvosa." Rorgar answers Voadam's question. As Kronk seperates himself from them, he follows. _(He is more likely to get into trouble... probably)_


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Chan Ti - Monk 1*

Ti can't make any sense of the tales of the kamikaze seagulls, so he will file it away for future reference.

Meanwhile he will slowly and casually head over towards the dark haired man. When he gets close, he will try to overhear what he is saying while pretending to watch the gambling.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 16, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> After making his way pass all the eager gamblers, Kronk finds the Goblin's Tankard relatively empty. Other then a few 'succubi' coming and going with orders, there's only a large group of Ulfen men and few other clients. The Ulfens are loud, laughing and talking in their native tongue. By the look of it, they have already started drinking heavily. As Kronk approaches the bar, the barman looks at the dwarf with a curious eye but he still ask him: "What's your poison ?"




Kronk frowns at the "succubi" as if lost in thought. The barman's words snap him back to the present.

"Stout," the dwarf answers, wrapping a meaty hand tight around his money purse. He continues to speak after a pause, more to himself than anyone else. "Not real busy in here. Guess most drinks being delivered to the gaming tables."

While he waits for his drink, Kronk's eyes narrow and he studies the area, especially the ceiling. If goblin agents are here, they're likely lurking in shadows overhead.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]The lurking dragon pockets its latest acquisitions as it studies the legs of the man from whom it'd just collected the mysterious note. It seemed the small creature wasn't the only being in the Golden Goblin with covert plans; someone else's scheme was brewing. Surveying the nearby crowd the wily dragon reaches up and pulls its smoked-glass goggles down over its glowing eyes. If its hunch was correct then one of the room's occupants would intentionally drop some chips as the prelude to a visually disorienting distraction; the dragon intended to be ready for it. No telling how soon it might occur though...

Cautiously the small cutpurse resumes its larcenous task while mulling over how best it might use the events soon to transpire to its advantage.

OOC: I'm enjoying the larcenous action, so kudos to you.  Tosh will continue to work while remaining vigilant for the dropped chips signal. If it sees or hears chips fall it'll close its eyes until it hears cries of surprise. How it reacts will depend largely on the circumstances and its current surroundings when the event occurs.

The dragon will wait for the noble woman and Ulfen men to draw closer before contemplating moving on them. The ghoulette table is a tempting attraction, but Tosh will wait patiently for a good moment to breach it; such as once a few patrons vacate it following a bad loss or during the excitement following a big win. When possible, Tosh will pause in a place of safety to try and get a good look at the man whose note it stole to seize him up.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 16, 2009)

Tolly pockets his tokens.

"And you're just a head on a stick," he says to "Dungo" with a broad grin.He looks down at the strange gnome. "I don't know about you, but I'm thinking of something with more skill involved," he says. "Care to join me over at the Golem table?  The name's Tolly, by the way. Quite a crowd in here tonight, isn't it?"

[sblock=OOC]
Tolly will try to small-talk the gnome into revealing more about himself, and what ails him. If the gnome isn't forthcoming, Tolly will shrug and head to the Golem game himself, assuming that he has time for a hand or two before his performance.

Diplomacy 1d20+6=14
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 18, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Bridge-Monkey and a Pyramid-Devil are Riddleport slang for residents of Magnimar and Korvosa." Rorgar answers Voadam's question. As Kronk seperates himself from them, he follows. _(He is more likely to get into trouble... probably)_




"*Much appreciated*."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 18, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> It doesn't prove too hard to find the dair haired robed man. The apparent wizard isn't gambling, instead he walks around the crowd, looking at the various games and clients. He seems a bit surprised when Voadam approaches him but he appears willing to chat. "A planar binding ? I suppose it is possible. I detected some faint traces of abjuration magic with a simple divination. Conjuration and the binding of fiends aren't exactly my speciality however. But what about you ? Why are you making this supposition ? Would you be practitioner of the magical arts by any chance ?"




"*Indeed. I long ago laid down my warrior's spear to learn the art. I've travelled far since then though and I'm new to Riddleport. Phenomena such as the Blot and a captive fiend always catch my eye though and you had the look of a fellow practitioner, though in my experience magical traditions vary widely across the lands*."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 18, 2009)

"You got it, chief." The barman responds to Kronk's order. As he goes to get his beer, Kronk examines his surrounding. There isn't anything remarkable about the ceiling of the bar. It's made of plain wood planks and, unlike the ceiling of the casino floor which is hidden behind horizontal drapes, this one is lower. Kronk also see the group of Ulfen men explode in laughter at something one of them said. He doesn't take long before the barmen drop a mug filled with a dark liquid in front of the dwarf. "Enjoy ... What about your friend there, he wants anything ?" He adds while looking at Rorgar who followed Kronk in. 



"Yes, yes, I've had quite enough of that 'Head on a Stick'." The gnome answers Tolly. As the little humanoid walks away from the Ghoulette table, he keeps on blathering without really adressing the human. "A game of _skill_ ? That might be exciting. _Skill_ is something I believe I still have, at least."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2009)

"Pure water in a clean glas!" Rorgar answers, studying the other patrons.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 19, 2009)

Voadam chats up the wizard, asking if he was hired to look out for cheating magics or if he is here for the ambiance. Voadam will happily discuss technical issues of spellcraft and spell lore and even ask about the wizard's theories on the blot, while sharing his own preliminary speculations based upon the darkness generating powers of dark elves and infernal fiends as possible bases. If the conversation continues Voadam will inquire about magical societies here as well as sources for wizardly resources, such as where one can obtain spellbooks, components, spells, and items.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 19, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Pure water in a clean glas!" Rorgar answers, studying the other patrons.




Kronk closes his eyes as if pain, and then takes a long pull at his stout.

"What do I owe you?" he asks the barkeep. "And add a silver for the water and the implication that you don't keep a clean bar."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2009)

"Sorry, but I don't like drugs and other trappings of civilization a bit. If I eat a mushroom, at least I know what I got." Rorgar explains to Kronk.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 19, 2009)

"You're worried about knowing what you'll get, but you'll drink water in a city? Hmm. You might want to add a bit of wine to that. Spare your stomach some violence." Kronk smiles and takes another long pull at his stout.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 20, 2009)

"I had nearly drown at the docks, thanks." Rorgar repeats with a smile.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2009)

"Are you okay? You seem a little ... peaky," says Tolly, trying to put a note of concern in his voice. "Perhaps a drink of some sort to take to the game?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Bluff +7
Diplomacy +6

Trying to affect concern for the gnome in an attempt to learn more about his strange condition. Bar first, if necessary, then the Golem table.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 20, 2009)

[Sblock=Ambrus]Tosh continues robbing more people from under the dice table. This time, he steals a silver ring from a gambler that is enthusiastically placing his bet for the next round. The kobold also manages to get 3 yellow (gold) chips and 7 gray (silver) ones from his pockets. As the dealer ask for another round of betting, Tosh looks on as the man fumbles to try to find his lost gambling chips. It isn't long before the dealer says : *"If you're out of money, mister, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave."* "Wait, wait, I had more … where is it gone ? Thief ! there must be a thief here !" *"Yes, I've heard it all before. Beyar ! Someone needs your 'mark' here."* "Nooo, I had more ! I was rooobbbed." Tosh's victims cries out has a burly bald man drags him out.

The man who had the piece of parchment Tosh stole looks to be a rough sailor. He's unshaven and has dark brown hair. From what the kobold can observe, he's here with a group of similar fellows which includes a woman with curly, long black hair and an eyepatch over one eye. They keep gambling a little longer at the table Tosh is under and laugh when the other gambler gets carried outside. After a few more minutes, however, they walk away and will disappear into the crowds, out of Tosh's view, unless the little rogue tries to follow them.[/Sblock]
[Sblock=Ghostcat]Chan Ti is able to overhear most of the conversion between the dark haired mage and Voadam. They talk in obscure arcane terms that Chan Ti doesn't quite understand. The mage seems curious at first about the robed 'Ulfen' but then dismiss him at the end of their exchange.[/Sblock]


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam chats up the wizard, asking if he was hired to look out for cheating magics or if he is here for the ambiance. Voadam will happily discuss technical issues of spellcraft and spell lore and even ask about the wizard's theories on the blot, while sharing his own preliminary speculations based upon the darkness generating powers of dark elves and infernal fiends as possible bases.



"No, nothing of the sort. I'm here on personal business." The mage answers Voadam vaguely. The two chat for a while about magical theory but Voadam can only understand a small amount of the arcane terms the wizard is using. The rest of his arcane jargon is alien to Voadam. Either magic works differently here or they call things differently. The wizard grows increasingly frustrated with Voadam until he mentions that dark elves could be responsable for the Blot. "Ha, ha. Yes, of course, dark elves ... wait, you're being serious ? Ha, ha, ha, I see now, you're one of those. I'm sorry but we REAL wizard don't believe in tales told to scare children. Ha, what's next ? The Sandpoint Devil is causing the Blot ?" He chuckles as he walks away.



At the Goblin's Tankard
The barman fetches a glass of water with a slight frown. "Two pieces of silver." He tells Kronk. As Rorgar examines his drink, one the larger Ulfen approaches the pair. It's obvious that he's already intoxicated and his accent makes him a bit hard to understand. "Ve thought all haff-ork were tough. Now, I shee you drinkhing vather in a bar. Whash you're other haff ? Panzy elf ?"

OOC: Sorry about the slow updates this week. I've been busier then usual.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2009)

Voadam was ready to laugh off the dark elf comment as it appeared they might be little more than legends on this world. Voadam had learned his magic from a dark elf and been involved in their backstabbing politics and wars over the years but he could understand they might not even exist here. The comment about REAL wizards stung though. He had been dismissed before by others as a barbarian hedge mage and the insult gauled him. The ulfen looking man's face darkens as his hands and face unconsciously clench. Unfortunately the mug in his hand is made of thin crockery and shatters loudly under the instant pressure. Voadam places a hand on the man's shoulder arresting his departure. Voadam shakes the other hand free of mead and broken crockery and says. "*Before you go, give me your name*." 


ooc if the wizard tries something like making a nonimproved unarmed attack or casting a spell, Voadam will take the AoO and strike with his improved unarmed strike for nonlethal damage.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 21, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

Ti will wait until the dark haired man has walked off and is out of earshot. Turning to Voadam he will say. "Well that wizard is certainly an odd one. No friend of yours, I gather. Personally, I think he is up to something and I am interested in finding out what."

While Ti is talking to Voadam he will keep an eye on the dark haired stranger.

OOC

TRM. We are having a family crisis and I have to fly back to the UK tonight. Internet access will be unpredictable. I'll post if I can, if not so can you NPC Ti please. Hopefully, I will be back next weekend.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 21, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]OOC: Tosh will continue on with its larcenous activities. It'll try to keep the suspicious pair within sight as it works if circumstances permit, but won't rush or risk being spotted to do so. It'll wait for the right opportunity to catch up with them.

The wily dragon is also interested in pilfering the woman's possession if possible. I bet wearing that eye patch gives her some hefty penalties to her sight-based perception checks. [/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 21, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> The barman fetches a glass of water with a slight frown. "Two pieces of silver." He tells Kronk.




Kronk slides two silver to the barkeep with a nod. Seeing the drunk coming, the dwarf sighs and rolls his eyes.



The Rolling Man said:


> As Rorgar examines his drink, one the larger Ulfen approaches the pair. It's obvious that he's already intoxicated and his accent makes him a bit hard to understand. "Ve thought all haff-ork were tough. Now, I shee you drinkhing vather in a bar. Whash you're other haff ? Panzy elf ?"




As he pulls his waraxe up across his lap while sitting at the bar, Kronk says over his shoulder to the barkeep, "Barkeep, I'd rather not gut this drunk to make a point. This fine establishment have staff on-hand who're paid to be proactive about bloodshed?"

Kronk's smile at the Ulfen is cold enough to freeze water.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

Rorgar looks at the Ulfen. With a grimm look he responds: "First, no, that are dwarves, we are just brawny. And second, I don't know my other half. But I hope it is not your mother."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 24, 2009)

*The Bleaching Gnome*

The gnome tries to make a weak smiles at Tolly. "You are kind to try to cheer me up. But it's no use. I'm ... bleaching" He struggles with the word. "I was a great painter but I've lost my insperation and I'm now bleaching. Me ! Of all people. I think I've lived too long. Not even this wild city can inspire me to make new art. I believe I'll just have to accept my fate and fade away."

OOC: Tolly has heard that some gnome are affected by a condition called 'bleaching'. He had never seen it before and doesn't really know how it happens.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 25, 2009)

*Things are heating up at the goblin*

At the Goblin's Tankard
"Oh, oh, the lithe man szares me. Yahaha." The large man mocks while laughing back at his companions who are slowly itching closer. "Go back tho you hole, dwaff. The könges of the sheas rule thish place. Not you diggers." He also answers Rorgar's comment with increasing annoyance. "Lithe chance of thah. My mother gave birtsh to strongh varriors, not dirthy, veak haff-breed like you."

The barman sighs at the developping conflict. "If you all want to punch each other's face in, that's fine by me but do it outside my bar. Now, stop this or get out ! Don't make me call the guards !"

OOC : I'm getting tired of trying to write in a faux pseudo drunk accent .


Meanwhile, on the casino floor, Chan Ti sees the bigger robed man grab the dark-haired one by the shoulder and turn him around. "Unhand me, cur. It will take more then broken pottery to impress me." With that said, the mage tries to free himself of Voadam's hand and back away from him.


[sblock=Ambrus] Since the casino floor is pretty busy there isn't really a riskless opportunity to follow the one-eye woman and her companions. It isn't long before the little dragon loses sight of them in the crowd. It still has a good idea of the direction they took however.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 25, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> The barman sighs at the developping conflict. "If you all want to punch each other's face in, that's fine by me but do it outside my bar. Now, stop this or get out ! Don't make me call the guards !"




Kronk nods and drains his stout. "Sorry, my good man. Another stout please, and summon those guards to have this drunken riff-raff removed from my drinking." Kronk smiles and slides another silver across the bar. "My belly's a bit empty. Any stew?"


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 25, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]OOC: Certainly there's always a risk of discovery in moving about a crowded room, but timing certainly helps. This momentary altercation between the two wizards on the floor and the rising tension at the bar is just such an opportunity.

Chances are that the breaking of the cup and the raised voices has drawn the momentary attention of the patrons and staff, giving everyone a penalty to perception checks. This would seem like the perfect moment for Tosh to move unseen to a nearby table. Those who aren't distracted by the nearby argument are probably too focused on other activities (or oblivious) to notice anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2009)

Rorgar nods: "Good to see that much of the Kronk I knew. You are right. Let the guards bring the trash out."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2009)

"That's...terrible!" says Tolly, truly horrified by such a fate. "But... perhaps you could try a different endeavour to painting?  Maybe I could help you find something to stop you... you..." Tolly can't even bring himself to mention fading away.  He looks across at the commotion at the bar with a frown. "Perhaps a bar fight might inspire you? Looks like one about to kick off." He scans the room for his friend Ti Chan. "Me, I think I'll avoid the barbarian contingent and try the Golem game before they wreck it! Care to join me, friend?"

Regardless of the gnome's response, Tolly skirts the trouble at the bar and joins in a few hands of Golem when an opening appears.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Going to use Bluff (+7) when gaming. No ranks in Profession (gambler), revert to Wisdom bonus +0.  

Perception check +4 if needed when he looks out for Ti Chan. If Ti becomes embroiled in the trouble at the bar, Tolly will look for a way to help his friend, otherwise he avoids it if at all possible...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 25, 2009)

*Cur?!*



The Rolling Man said:


> Meanwhile, on the casino floor, Chan Ti sees the bigger robed man grab the dark-haired one by the shoulder and turn him around. "Unhand me, cur. It will take more then broken pottery to impress me." With that said, the mage tries to free himself of Voadam's hand and back away from him.




Voadam's grip tightens as he looms up to his full height "*Cur?! Whelp don't poke the big dogs if you don't want to get bitten. I am the Green Wizard of Althora. I am a Brother of the Wolf. I've staked vampires, hunted demons, and snapped the neck of a warlock with my bare hands. I will brook no insult from a nameless pup like you. By Aegir's briny hall you will cry my pardon or there will be blood for honor*."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]As the exchange between the wizards heats up, Tosh's sharp ears pick up a sound it had been waiting for : the sound of numerous wooden chips being dropped on the floor. The little dragon thinks the sound came from the general area where the one-eye woman went and it also remembers the parchment's warning. (OOC : this is a surprise round and you won the initiative)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ghostcat]As the exchange between the wizards heats up, Chan Ti's sharp eyes allows him to notice the unusual behavior of the group of gamblers located on the other side of the central podium. Chan Ti first sees a woman with curly black hair and an eyepatch hiding her right eye drop a large amount of gambling chips on the ground. Just as this happens, the rough-looking sailors surrounding her draw their clubs and close their eyes. Chan Ti also notices that the woman has a scroll in hand and appears about to chant some magical words. (OOC : this is a surprise round and you won the initiative)[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]The wily bonewyrm isn't certain what's about to occur, but it doesn't wait to move. Trusting that the escalating wizardly dispute has most patrons and staff distracted, the tiny dragon tucks its wings tight against it's body and scurries stealthily through the shadowy tangle of furniture and humanoid legs towards its mark. Once under cover, the malicious little creature closes its glowing red eyes and waits a few moments for the shouting and screaming to start.

OOC: Move equivalent action to move stealthily to a concealed spot adjacent to the noble woman. Free action to close its eyes. Hopefully, everyone is already suffering perception penalties for being distracted. Trusting that whatever happens next will further distract and occupy the woman's minders, Tosh will take advantage of the chaos to secretly snatch as many valuables from the unaware woman as it can get its claws on.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 1, 2009)

*The blinding fires of 'hell'*

OOC : I'm going to NPC Chan Ti until I hear from you again ghostcat.

[SBlock=Ambrus]Tosh stealthly moves out of his hiding spot and it isn't long before hell litteraly breaks loose in the gambling hall.[/Sblock]
The gambling continues at the Gold Goblin when, suddenly, a woman cries out above the murmur of the crowd. "IT'S HAPPENING NOW, ANGVAR !" With that, most people in the Goblin turn to look at her, a woman with an eye patch over her right eye. This proves to be a bad idea since she quickly finishes reading a scroll and the nearess coal brazier erupts in a burst of flashy, fiery, colored aerial lights. The crowd cries out in surprise and anger at the blinding lights. The one eyed woman once again manages to get herself heard over that ruckus. "ALL RIGHT, FOLKS! DROP TO THE GROUND AND DON'T TRY ANYTHING STUPID AND WE MIGHT LET YOU LIVE." Blinded, most people are inclined to obey. The two bouncers guarding the chest on the central podium seemed to have been able to shield their eyes but three rough looking sailors surrounding the one-eyed woman move to attack them with saps in hand. A fourth sailor moves next to the blinded bouncer at the entrance.

_combat : Tosh and Chan Ti closed their eyes so they automatically succeed their will saves. Kronk and Rorgnar are within range and los but they get +2 for being in another room. Kronk rolls 16+5=21, success ; Rorgar rolls 4+6=10 and is blinded for 4 rounds ; Tolly rolls 8+0=8 and is blinded for 4 rounds ; Voadam rolls 11-2=9 and is also blinded._

Voadam can barely see anything after the light display and, before he can react, he hears the mage recite a few arcane words. The effects of his spell aren't apparent. It seems like the mage was affected by the blinding spell too. "Some more warning in the future. Argghh, I can't see anything!" He says.

Chan Ti sees this as an opportunity to prove to the staff of the goblin that they were wrong in not hiring him as an additional guard. He moves next to the podium and lands a swift kick on one of the thieves' chest. The sailor cries out in pain but is still standing. _combat : Chan Ti makes an unarmed attack and rolls a 16+1=17 which hits for 4+1=5 points of nonlethal damage. The monk isn't hitting to kill yet._

In the Goblin's Tankard, the bright flash blinds both Rorgar and the Ulfen that was talking to them. The others were farther in the room and didn't see the light directly. "Traitorous dog, uzing magicks on me !" Even if it's obvious that Rorgar is also affected, the Ulfens don't seem to need more reasons then that to start a fight. The blinded man try to grab Rorgar but the strong druid manages to repel him. One his companion charges and punches Kronk in the face. The 2 others move to surround the blinded druid. Rorgar feels one attack coming and avoids it but the other man puts his fist right on the half-orc's nose. _combat : 1 ulfen charges and hits Kronk for 5 points of nonlethal damage. The talking (and blinded) one makes a CM check but fails to start a grapple. The other 2 attack Rorgar. One misses and the other one crits for 6 point of nonlethal damage. 


Initiative:
Dark-haired mage (Angvar ?) 21 (blind)
Chan Ti 21
Ulfens 18 (one is blinded)
  Stopping here
Tosh 17 (stealth)
Tolly 17 (blind)
One-eye woman 16
Kronk 16 (5 points of nonlethal damage)
Sailors/Thieves 14 (one of them has 5 points of nonlethal damage)
Bouncers 12 (4 blinded, 2 still seeing)
Voadam 7 (blind)
Rorgar 5 (blind, 6 points of nonlethal damage)

Really bad start for Rorgar, sorry . Oh and the gnome next to Tolly appears to be blinded too if that matters._


Map (The blue areas are where the crowds and/or tables are. It's difficult terrain and provides cover.)


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]OOC: Proceeding as described above. Does the woman or her minders appear blinded?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2009)

Self-preservation instincts kick in.

Squeezing his eyes tight shut, Tolly uses touch to duck under the gaming table. Here he stays, blinking hard to try to get his sight back.

[sblock=OOC]
Hide under table until blindness wears off.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

"Let us go! We were attacked, too!" He shouts at the ulfen before the druid changes into some kind of hyena and growls to keep them away.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 3, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Let us go! We were attacked, too!" He shouts at the ulfen before the druid changes into some kind of hyena and growls to keep them away.




"Aye! Let's lay into these squirrel-lovers!"

Kronk lashes out wildly with his waraxe, twisting it so that the flat of the blade comes into play. His attack is clumsy, but obviously powerful.

[sblock=Kronk's Rolls]
1d20-2=11, 1d10+5=9
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 3, 2009)

*Chan Ti Monk 1*

Wanting to take out the wizard before she casts too many more spells, Ti opts for quantity over quality and attacks the thug with a flurry of hands and feet. Unfortunately, he was off balance from his previous kick and he ended up punching air.

OCC:
Flurry of Blows plus two-handed attack.

1d20-3=1, 1d20-3=-2, 1d20-3=4


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2009)

Hearing the wizard's comment Voadam concludes the pup wizard is part of the band of thieves. Taking advantage of the fact he already had a tight grip on the wizard's shirt Voadam slides into a Lotus Petal stance and moves for an arm lock against the insulting "real wizard". "*All right then, Angvar, we're not through yet. I may have forgotten half my dokkalfar training in the years since I've been a night raider, but don't think to cast another spell or I'll break that little nose of yours.*" 


ooc since I made all those past statements of grabbing him, not letting him go, and tightening my grip on him, am I already grappling him? If not does that help out at all, such as on the touch attack or the blind miss chance? Attack action is grapple for damage.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 5, 2009)

*Round 2*

[SBlock=Ambrus]Tosh makes his way across the small crowd that separates it from the one-eyed woman. With most of the clients blinded, it isn't too hard to remain unnoticed. The dragon can also hear more then one person complain about the current condition. Maybe some of them believe that they've been blinded permanently. *"I can't see ... my eyes, they took out my eyes !"*.

The woman is in the open but Tosh manages to approach her from behind. Neither her or her accomplices appear blinded. She wear few obvious valuable : bronze earrings, a rapier, a small crossbow and a belt pouch. The boneyard sneak tries to cut her belt pouch with his claws but she moves forward at just the wrong moment and Tosh finds himself empty-handed.

OOC: rolled 3+10=13 for sleight of hand. The stealth check was better. You can AoO her on her turn if you want, but I'm guessing you won't.[/Sblock]
Self-preservation instincts kick in. Squeezing his eyes tight shut, Tolly uses touch to duck under the gaming table. Here he stays, blinking hard to try to get his sight back. From under there, he hears the voice of the old gnome that was with him. "Mister, where did you go ? Did you see all those wonderful colors ?"

The one-eyed woman moves forward to follow her men up on the podium. She also urges them to attack. "Come on you sea dogs ! Take out those clumsy landlubbers !"

On the other side of the room, Kronk lashes out wildly with his waraxe, twisting it so that the flat of the blade comes into play. His attack is clumsy but the Ulfen had left himself exposed after charging the dwarf. The axe hits the side of the big man's head and he falls limp to the floor.

Following the woman's instruction, the sailors swing their club to knock out  the bouncers and the slim half-elf opposing them. Chan Ti is able to anticipate his enemies's attacks and dodges out of the way. The Gold Goblin personnel isn't as quick however. Both the entrance guard and one of those guarding the chest are knock out cold.

[Sblock=Ambrus]After knocking out the guard at the entrance, one of the sailors turns and moves north, probably to take care of the other bouncer there. Before he gets there however, he passes close to to Tosh and his eyes finds the little dragon. He stops, staring at the little thief, apparently not sure what to make of it.[/Sblock]
The lone guard remaining to defend the chest draws his shortsword and starts to swing it wildly to fend off attackers as he slowly backs away. *"Hans, Beyar ! I need some help here !"* The 2 bouncers to the south respond to the call but, being blind, they can only move slowly.

Taking advantage of the fact he already had a tight grip on the wizard's shirt Voadam slides into a Lotus Petal stance and moves for an arm lock against the insulting "real wizard". Even blind, Voadam has little trouble in finding and violently twisting the smaller man's arm. The wizard cries out in pain as his arm gets nearly broken. _combat: I rolled 13+5=18 for Voadam's CM and 4 on a d10 to see if he misses due to concealement (1 or 2 would have been misses, see the note at the end) which is enough for Voadam to start a grapple and inflict 3+2=5 damage to the wizard. I wasn't sure if you wanted to do real or nonlethal damage so correct me if I'm wrong._

"Let us go! We were attacked, too!" Rorgar shouts at the ulfen before the druid changes into some kind of hyena and growls to keep them away. The northerners don't seem to impressed by the transformation however and keep attacking. _combat : 2-1(+4 circonstance bonus)=5 on the intimidate check. Not enough to unnerve Ulfen raiders._

"Thuvalia, help me ! This savage is breaking my arm." The wizard manages to say between cries of pain. Instead of trying to free himself from Voadam's strong grip, the wizard manages to grab a thin metal wand at his belt. He says a single word, "Blitz", the wand becomes energized with crackling electricity and it zaps Voadam. It's painful but Voadam has suffered through worse. _combat : he manages to succeed his touch attack and the concealment miss chance. 2 points of electricity damage._

Wanting to take out the wizard before she casts too many more spells, Ti opts for quantity over quality and attacks the thug with a flurry of hands and feet. Unfortunately, he was off balance from his previous kick and he ended up punching air.

Up in his cage, Old Scratch the imp can be heard laughing at the fights unfolding below him. "Hahahahahahaha, yes, yes, fight and wreck the place. That will teach Old Vancaskerkin a leason ! Hahahahahahaha ..."

The northern raiders continue attacking the pair in the Goblin Tankard. One of them jumps over his fallen companion and tries to take Kronk's axe away from him. All he succeed is almost getting knockout too by the flat of the blade. The other 2 focus on Rorgar but only the one that can still see manages to land a solid punch on the feral druid. _combat : One of the Ulfens tries to disarm Kronk, who misses on his AoO but the Ulfen also fails his CM roll. The blind one misses because of concealment while the other one manages to hit 'hyena' Rorgar for 4 more points of nonlethal damage.

Initiative
21 Dark-haired mage (Angvar ?) (blind, 5 points of damage, grappling)
21 Chan Ti
18 Old Scratch (the imp)
18 Ulfens (one is blinded, 1 is KO)
Stopping here
17 Tosh (stealth)
17 Tolly (blind)
16 One-eye woman (Thuvalia ?)
16 Kronk (5 points of nonlethal damage)
14 Sailors/Thieves (one of them has 5 points of nonlethal damage)
12 Bouncers (3 blinded, 1 still seeing, 2 KO)
7 Voadam (blind, 2 points of damage, grappling)
5 Rorgar (blind, 10 points of nonlethal damage) _

OOC Grapple rules note : In the Pathfinder rules, you no longer need to succeed a touch attack to start a grapple. All you need is to succeed a CM check of a DC = 15 + opponent's CMB (most combat maneuvers work that way). This just starts the grapple. In following rounds, you need to succeed another check to maintain it but you gain a +5 bonus to the check and you can either move, damage or pin your opponent if you make the successful check. I'm going to rule that you can't miss due to concealement a check to maintain or escape a grapple if you're already grappling. Since Voadam was already in a 'half-grapple', I decided to 'ad-hoc' that he gained a +2 to his check (instead of +5), only has 20% chance to miss due to concealement and could do damage on the first round.

Edit : I forgot the map.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2009)

Getting angry and frustrated by the situation, Rorgar tries to bite one of the Ulfen!

[sblock=OOC]
Bite attack (1d20+5=10, 1d6+5=8)

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 16 (T14, FF12), HP 16/16, F +3,R+1,W+4
Nonlethal Damage: 10

Att (Bite): +5 / 1d6+5

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2009)

Voadam grunts at the lightning burn but does not slacken his grip. Instead he exerts his strength anew, applying pressure on the arm lock pushing Angvar's bones further in directions they are not designed to go. "*Drop the shocking wand and yield, Angvar. You are outmatched here.*" Voadam growls.

Voadam mentally notes the name Thulvia and believes she was the one who cast the pyrotechnics spell.

ooc lethal damage to emphasize the point, I have a healing wand to stabilize him if he comes near to death.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 6, 2009)

Kronk growls like a feral animal, sliding to protect Rorgar's flank while lashing out recklessly at the Ulfen closest to the bar.

"Back to your cups, boys, before I turn this axe to its business edge!"

[sblock=OOC]
Kronk's attack and damage rolls: 1d20-2=9, 1d10+5=6.
5-foot step to the south.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 6, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]Having been spotted, the small dragon peers curiously up at the armed sailor with its goggled eyes. Seeing as the thug likely has his hands full with his own heist, the wyrm expects that he won't pay it much mind. Shrugging to display its own lack of aggression, the small slate colored dragon turns and moves away from the sailor to seek cover beneath a nearby table. Turning its attention back to the task at hand, Tosh approaches an unaware patron eyeing the person's valuables.

OOC: Hopefully the thug will hesitate long enough to forgo the opportunity to strike or chase after Tosh. The dragon continues on with its larcenous activities; moving stealthily while targeting the noble woman if she's still close at hand, or some other blinded patron otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 7, 2009)

*Round 3 (start)*

[Sblock=Ambrus]Hoping that the sailor will just ignore him, Tosh just ducks back under the table. He immediatly gets back to work and spots a nice silver ring on a dwarf that looks blinded. The dragon doesn't waste time in taking it away from him. Tosh also takes a quick look at the room but he can't seem to spot the noble lady.[/Sblock]
Tolly remains hidden under a table but all he can see are bright spots.

Up on the podium, the one-eyed woman makes a few complex gestures and speaks to the grappling pair. "Don't worry Angvar, your opponent is a fool. A ridiculous fool who likes to laugh at his own stories." Voadam isn't sure what she means by this at first but he soon finds the picture of him grappling with this thin mage incredibly funny. What starts as a giggle soon becomes a huge explosion of laughter. Voadam can't help himself. He soon loses his grip on the mage, falls to the ground and laughs so hard it hurts. _Combat: Will save: 5-2=3, failure._

Kronk growls like a feral animal, sliding to protect Rorgar's flank while lashing out recklessly at the Ulfen closest to the bar. This time however, his swing is too wild and the northerner avoids it. The barman that served them earlier spring up from behind the bar and swing a big club at the Ulfen close to the bar. He misjudges the position of his target however and hits only air.

The sailors continue to try to eliminate the bouncers defending the gambling hall. The one that was heading north shrugs and keeps moving to one of the remaining guard. He aims for the blinded man's head but the bouncer heard him coming and moves out of the way. On the podium, now facing a guard armed with a sword, one of the sailor drops his sap and draws his thin rapier. After a few feints and parries, the sailor ends up beating the other man's defense and plunges his blade deep into his opponent's chest.  (_Combat: nasty crit_) The remaining two sailors work together to flank Chan Ti. The agile monk ducks under one blow but get hits by a sap right in the middle of his back (_Combat: Sneak attack for 8 points of nonlethal damage._).

The 2 bouncers to the south finally manage to get into the fight. Chan Ti reconizes one of them, it's Hans. They're still blinded but they both manage to hit one of the thieves with their morningstars. The thief is still standing but he's now badly wounded. 

The one to the north thrust ahead with his shortsword but he doesn't hit his enemy.

Voadam is on the ground laughing by himself.

Getting angry and frustrated by the situation, Rorgar tries to bite one of the Ulfen. The blind animal-druid manage to bite into one of his opponent's studded leather armor but doesn't get a good enough grip to penetrate it.

With no one guarding the entrance, many clients close to it stumble out of the main doors, fleeing the heist.

Angvar, now free of Voadam's grip, strumbles blindly to the one-eyed woman. Those close enough hear him say: "Thank you, beauty. Your tricks have saved me again." "Just take care of the chest." She responds quickly. "I would, but I still can't see a thing."

_Initiatives
21 Dark-haired mage (Angvar ?) (blind, 5 points of damage)
Stopping here
21 Chan Ti (8 points of  nonlethat damage)
18 Old Scratch (the imp)
18 Ulfens (one is blinded, 1 is KO)
17 Tosh (stealth)
17 Tolly (blind)
16 One-eye woman (Thuvalia ?)
16 Kronk (5 points of nonlethal damage)
14 Sailors/Thieves (one of them has 5 points of nonlethal damage and another is badly wounded)
13 Barman (with club in hand)
12 Bouncers (3 blinded, 1 dead, 2 KOed)
7 Voadam (blind, 2 points of damage, prone and laughing for 1 round)
5 Rorgar (blind, 10 points of nonlethal damage) _

Map


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2009)

*Roaring with laughter*

"*Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha!*" Voadam rolls over and pounds the floor with his fist, still doubled over with guffaws of deep laughter.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 7, 2009)

"Ha, ha!" Kronk guffaws. "Lay his scalp open, barkeep, and the next round's on me!"

The dwarf fighter lashes out again, but his attack -- although powerful -- is careless by any standard. Kronk then continues his cautious retreat toward the gambling hall.

[sblock=OOC]
Kronk's Rolls: 1d20-2=1, 1d10+5=9.
_Even if Kronk gets a +2 attack roll bonus for flanking thanks to the barkeep, he's going to miss._
Another 5-foot step to the south (or southeast if the Ulfen moves to block Kronk).
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2009)

*Chan Ti - Monk 1*

Happy that Hans will take care of the thug to the south and still trying to impress the Goblin's staff, especially after his last abortive effort, Ti re-centres himself and attacks the north thug with a single precise punch. Unfortunately, he is still a bit groggy from the blow he received and his punch goes wide.

[sblock="OCC"]Unarmed Strike 1d20+1=5, 1d6+1=4[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 8, 2009)

*Round 3 (continued)*

Happy that Hans will take care of the thug to the south and still trying to impress the Goblin's staff, especially after his last abortive effort, Ti re-centres himself and attacks the north thug with a single precise punch. Unfortunately, he is still a bit groggy from the blow he received and his punch goes wide.

From up in his cage, Old Scratch gets the attention of one of the thieves. "You there ! Listen to me, go search the kitchen. That's where they keep all the riches." The sailor just nods while staring without blinking at the little devil.

In the Goblin's Tankard, the Ulfens keep pummelling their enemies. One of the raiders punch the barman for trying to help the dwarf and the druid. The man stays on his feet but he's clearly shaken. The other once again try to hit Rorgnar but fail.

_Initiatives
21 Dark-haired mage (Angvar ?) (blind, 5 points of damage)
21 Chan Ti (8 points of  nonlethat damage)
18 Old Scratch (the imp)
18 Ulfens (one is blinded, 1 is KO)
Stopping here
17 Tosh (stealth)
17 Tolly (blind)
16 One-eye woman (Thuvalia ?)
16 Kronk (5 points of nonlethal damage)
14 Sailors/Thieves (one of them has 5 points of nonlethal damage and another is badly wounded)
13 Barman (with club in hand)
12 Bouncers (3 blinded, 1 dead, 2 KOed)
7 Voadam (blind, 2 points of damage, prone and laughing for 1 round)
5 Rorgar (blind, 10 points of nonlethal damage) _


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 9, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]Pocketing the dwarf's silver ring, the wily wyrm quickly scans its surroundings and notes that, by hook or by crook, it's next to the raised platform that is the center of so much attention. Tasting the air with its forked tongue, Tosh focuses on the one-eyed woman who initiated all this chaos. Keeping to the shadows beneath its table, the small dragon pads a step closer to the woman and tentatively reaches out its covetous claws.

OOC: Tosh is targeting the woman for a pick-pocketing attempt. Hopefully she'll be suffering significant penalties for being one-eyed and distracted.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

Animal Rorgar only growls and hopes that his eyesight will return without magic aid.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1966108/
[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 16 (T14, FF12), HP 16/16, F +3,R+1,W+4
Nonlethal Damage: 10

Att (Bite): +5 / 1d6+5

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 9, 2009)

"Hey, Master Gnome, under here," hisses Tolly, reaching out blindly to try to grab the gnome.

_Looks like a robbery_, he thinks. _I guess my new friend will be able to show off his fighting skills. Assuming he isn't blind..._

The gnome's mention of coloured lights sets him thinking - a simple spell in his book of magic, something about a burst of colour that can stun or blind. He wracks his brain to see if he can get any idea how long before his sight returns.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Stay under the table for now.  Knowledge (arcana) +7 in case he can get any idea, although I guess it would be Spellcraft, which he isn't trained in.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 9, 2009)

*Round 3 (end)*

[sblock=Ambrus]Tosh shifts position to get close to the podium, just below the Thuvalia. This time, it manages to cut the pouch on the one-eyed woman's belt. The little dragon grins as it holds the money pouch in its claws.[/sblock]
Tolly still sees bright spots but his vision is starting to clear up. He can see the vague outline of the gnome standing in front of him. "Under here ? I came to Riddleport to get new experiences, not to hide from them. I just wish I could see this fight."

"We'll just have to keep them busy for a little longer." Thuvalia leaves the podium to place herself between the mage and Voadam. She then turns and speaks to Chan Ti. "Distracted, you're always distracted." Her hypnotic voice doesn't have much of an effect on the monk, however. _Combat: Will save 20+6=26 success ... by a lot.
_
The dwarf fighter lashes out again, but his attack -- although powerful -- is careless by any standard. Kronk then continues his cautious retreat toward the gambling hall.

The sailor on the podium follows the imp's suggestion. He runs pass Voadam and into the kitchens. He's meeted by a femine cry of surprise. The one close to bar is still fighting the blinded bouncer but can't seem to land a solid hit with his sap. Badly wounded and surrounded by foes, the sailor to the south of Chan Ti withdraws to the entrance. The one to the north still has some fight in him however. His sap hits Chan Ti on the side of the head and it takes all the monk's training to stay on his feet. _Combat: 5 more points of nonlethal damage._

The barkeep, who got almost knocked out, takes a last swing at the Ulfen next to the bar before ducking back behind his counter. Amazingly, the wild swings connects on the raider's abdomen and the sound of cracking of bones can be heard.

The blind bouncers can't see where their target went so they move to attack the last sailor facing Chan Ti. They swing their morningstar at the thief who can't dodge all the hits. Between the kick he recieved from Chan Ti earlier and the nasty bruise the spiked mace caused, the sailor doesn't look too solid on his feet.

OOC: Those blinded by Thuvalia's spell will be able to see after her turn (in round 4) so you can delay to that time if you wish.

_Initiatives
21 Angvar (blind, 5 points of damage)
21 Chan Ti (13 points of nonlethal damage)
18 Old Scratch (the imp)
18 Ulfens (one is blinded, 1 is KO, another is wounded)
17 Tosh (stealth)
17 Tolly (blind)
16 Thuvalia
16 Kronk (5 points of nonlethal damage)
14 Sailors/Thieves (2 are wounded)
13 Barman (with club in hand)
12 Bouncers (3 blinded, 1 dead, 2 KOed)
Stopping here
7 Voadam (blind, 2 points of damage, prone)
5 Rorgar (blind, 10 points of nonlethal damage) _

Edit: forgot the map again.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2009)

Voadam stands up, torn between hearing Angvar and Thuvalia who he wishes to stop and the feminine cry of distress from the kitchen. Blind as he is Voadam is not sure he could find the kitchen entrance right now, and Thuvalia sounds close by. So far as Voadam can tell the thieves have initially gone with subdual style attacks so Voadam decides to trust the kitchen sailor will try to as well. Voadam takes a step towards where the woman last spoke and readies himself to spring upon her when he hears her speak again.


move action stand up. Five foot step to the right to threaten Thuvalia. Ready action to grapple nonlethal if I perceive her.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

ooc: delay until able to see again.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Stats]
Rorgar
AC 16 (T14, FF12), HP 16/16, F +3,R+1,W+4
Nonlethal Damage: 10

Att (Bite): +5 / 1d6+5

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2009)

*Chan Ti - Monk 1*

Ti is through trying to impress Hans, its now personal. He seriously considers a kick to the remaining sailor's solar plexus, however he does not wish to kill him just hurt and disable him. So in the end he attempts a kidney punch.

Depending on whether or not 2 HP is enough to drop him, either

Although, the punch was perfect, Ti pulled it a bit too much and did not really hurt him.

or 

The punch was perfect and the sailor drops to the floor unconscious.

[sblock=OOC]Unarmed strike for nonlethal damage 1d20+1=21, 1d6+1=2

Crit Roll 1d20+1=8 Not confirmed[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 11, 2009)

The Rolling Man said:


> The barkeep, who got almost knocked out, takes a last swing at the Ulfen next to the bar before ducking back behind his counter. Amazingly, the wild swings connects on the raider's abdomen and the sound of cracking of bones can be heard.




"Ha! Ha!" Kronk exclaims. "Well struck, barkeep! Pour both of us another stout!"

Kronk lunges forward toward the Ulfen at Rorgar's flank, feinting high before spinning his waraxe deftly into a flat-edged uppercut aimed at the man's jaw. So skillful is the strike that it could be Kronk's previous clumsy attacks were only been a ruse to lull his foes into a false sense of security.

[sblock=Kronk's Rolls]
Attack and Damage Rolls: 1d20-2=17, 1d10+5=11.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2009)

"Gah! You might see it closer than you want if you stay up there," says Tolly in exasperation. Never mind, let the gnome do as he wishes. With his sight beginning to clear, Tolly stays where he is, but risks peeking out from under the table to see how his new friend Chan Ti is getting on in the fight.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 11, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]OOC: Tosh will continue on with its stealthy larcenous activities from its current position, targeting anyone it can reach.

There seems to be a fair number of unconscious people pilling up around the place; the dragon might focus on them first if they're convenient. No need to be gentle with them. 

Incidentally, it's hard to tell who's who on the map without some kind of notation.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 13, 2009)

*Round 4*

Voadam, no longer affected by Thuvalia's compulsion, gets back up. Unable to really pinpoint where his enemy is, he get ready to lunge at her as soon as he can see again. OOC: Since you move at half-speed in darkness (or when blinded), you can't take a 5-foot step. You can make a 5-foot step as part of a ready action however, so I've changed your action to ready an action to 'move next to her and grapple her' once Voadam can see again.

Still unable to see, Rorgar waits to strike.

Angvar, the black haired mage, rubs his eyes as if he's trying to clear his sight.

Ti is through trying to impress Hans, its now personal. He seriously considers a kick to the remaining sailor's solar plexus, however he does not wish to kill him just hurt and disable him. So in the end he attempts a kidney punch. Although not overly violent, the punch is extremely precise and the wounded sailor drops to the floor in pain, no longer able to move.

The Ulfen raiders still surround the feral druid. The half-orc, still in his 'hyena' form, tries to snap back at his attackers but, blinded, he can't do so effectively. He gets punched twice more and topples to the ground, unconcious. Those close to him can see the half-orc return to his humanoid form. The man closest to the bar jumps over it, probably to look for the barman that attacked him. The other 2 turn to face Kronk. _Combat: Rorgar gets hit twice for 8 more points of nonlethal damage. This is enough to make him unconcious. Being blind and flanked is bad._

[Sblock=Ambrus]Tosh moves under the table to be next to one of the fallen bouncers. This one was pierced by one of the sailors' rapier and he's lying in a small pool of his own blood. He appears dead or at least very close to it. Having survived this long in the boneyard, Tosh doesn't have any scruples in looting a dead man and quickly empties his pockets. It finds 5 pieces of gold and 20 silver.[/Sblock]

For a moment, Tolly still has trouble seeing but he eventually manages to see his new friend, Chan Ti, deftly kidney punch and thus incapacitate a man that has the look of sailor. Ti seems to have taken a few hits. Nothing serious but he's probably gonna have bruises tomorrow. To his right, Tolly can also see a similar man trading sword blows with one of the gambling hall's bouncers. Finally, there still fighting in the bar, if Tolly's ears serve him right.

Seeing many of her allies fall down or abandoning her seem to unnerve Thuvalia a bit. She draws her rapier and once again tries her distracting spell, this time on Voadam. The northman's mind hesitates for a moment but he manages to shake free of the spell. As the bearded wizard lunges forward to grab her, Thuvalia tries to stab him with her thin sword but Voadam easily avoid her weak thrust and grabs her arms. _Combat: Voadam will save 16-2=14, success (it's Daze btw). Thuvalia misses her AoO and Voadam get 18+3=21 on his CM roll which is enough to start a grapple. Both are now grappling._

As this is happening, up on the podium, Angvar the wizard can finally see correctly. He looks down on a bottle he's holding, murmurs a few arcane phrases and it starts to faintly glow. He then smashes the glowing bottle on the nearby chest. It also start to glow with an arcade light. Suddenly, it shrinks to the size of a small cat and takes on a clothlike composition. The mage quickly picks up the miniature chest and puts it inside his robes.

Kronk lunges forward toward the Ulfen at Rorgar's flank, feinting high before spinning his waraxe deftly into a flat-edged uppercut aimed at the man's jaw. So skillful is the strike that it could be Kronk's previous clumsy attacks were only been a ruse to lull his foes into a false sense of security. The northmen fall on the ground next to Rorgar, unconcious.

The sailor in the kitchen can be heard loudly rummaging throught various cabinets and cupboards. *"Where is it ? Where's the money they keep here ?"* Close to the bar, now that is opponent is no longer blinded, one of the sailor drops his sap and draws a deadlier rapier. He overwhelms the bouncer he's facing with a serie of quick thrust and pierces his opponent's shoulder. The bouncer is hurt but not out of the fight yet. As for the wounded sailor guarding the entrance, he draws a dagger and looks around for any threats to his person.

Kronk sees the barman throw a heavy metal mug toward the Ulfen who just jumped the counter but his aim is off the the mug just fly above the raider's head and hits the wall behind him.

"Yes, hold her. She'll learn what happens to those who try to rob us !" Hans and the other guard move to attack Thuvalia with their morningstar but their rushed attacks can't connect. Near the bar, the bouncer continues dueling one of the sailors but he can't penetrate his enemy's defenses.

OOC: It's been four rounds since the flashy spell so no one is blinded anymore.

_Initiatives
Stopping here
21 Chan Ti (13 points of nonlethal damage)
18 Old Scratch (the imp)
18 Ulfens (2 are KOed, another is wounded)
18 Rorgar (18 points of nonlethal damage, unconcious)
17 Tosh (stealth)
17 Tolly
16 Thuvalia (grappled)
16 Angvar (5 points of damage)
16 Kronk
16 Voadam (2 points of damage, grapple)
14 Sailors/Thieves (1 KOed, 1 wounded)
13 Barman
12 Bouncers (1 wounded, 1 dead, 2 KOed)_

Map
Anyone else having trouble with the map ? I can repost what tokens I'm using for everyone if there's confusion.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 13, 2009)

[sblock=TRM]The wily bonewyrm's reptilian eyes grow wide with covetousness behind the creature's goggles. The dragon watches the dark haired wizard intently as he pockets the miniature cloth chest. Snaking its way along the shadows at the base of the platform, the creature moves into position near the wizard's feet. The slate-gray dragon tastes the air with its forked tongue as it watches the man, waiting for his attention to inevitably return to the armed combatants around him. When ready, Tosh moves to deftly snatch the cloth chest from the dark haired wizard's robes.

OOC: 5-ft step down to be adjacent to the wizard while remaining hidden under the table. Attempting to use sleight of hand to covertly take the chest from him. Hopefully he'll be distracted by the fighting.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 13, 2009)

*Chan Ti - Monk 1*

Having disposed of his sailor, Ti quickly looks round to determine what else is happening. Seeing that Thuvalia is in the process of been taken care of but that the other wizard is still unopposed, he quickly moves over to Angvar and performs a flying kick to the side of  Angvar's head.


[sblock=OOC]Unarmed Attack for non-lethal damage
1d20+1=12, 1d6+1=4

Reposting map tokens would be useful.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2009)

Tolly sighs. Much as he'd like to hide away forever and do nothing, his conscience pricks him on to do *something* to help prevent a robbery, even of a seedy den like the Golden Goblin.

Crawling out from under the table, he grabs a stool and attempts to batter the man fighting the bouncer to his right. From behind, of course.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
TRM, can you roll for me?  Melee attack is +1, attempting to flank with bouncer, improvised weapon penalty, I make it a -1 attack modifier. 

If he hits, +1 strength damage, +1d6 sneak attack, if possible.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

Voadam shouts at Hans, the other bouncer, and even Chan Ti "*No! I've got her, you must get that dark haired mage! He's magicked the chest and will make off with it so go now!"* 

Voadam attempts to pin Thuvalia with a crashing wave maneuver, drawing her deeper into the embrace of his brawny arms.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 14, 2009)

Kronk tries to stand over the unconscious Ulfen immediately to Rorgar's right, but his feet get caught up in the tangle of limbs and clothing. The dwarf's attack fails to connect with anything but air.

[sblock=Kronk Blows It!]
5-foot step to the east.
Attack and Damage: 1d20-2=-1, 1d10+5=6.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 20, 2009)

Kronk steals a glance down at Rorgar. "Ha! Who knew hyenas had glance jaws!?" He then focuses his cold gaze on the nearest Ulfen. "Zig instead of zag and you'll be waking up short a few teeth like just like your girlfriends!"


----------

